# Dick Cheney shoots fellow hunter



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am sure that he was merely trying to _liberate_ the poor fella...









http://www.cnn.com/2006/POLITICS/02/12/cheney.ap/index.html


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

boom headshot!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

By the way, the guy must have had a death wish..

You don't go hunting with someone who looks like this !


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

> "It broke the skin," she said. "It knocked him silly. But he was fine. He was talking. His eyes were open. It didn't get in his eyes or anything like that."


That Armstrong be smart lady. Anyone laugh at that particluar description? lol


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

Well they say hunting should be band lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Just remember this - If you don't shoot your fellow hunters, the terrorists win !


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

How does one mistake a person for quail. Cheney sounds like a pretty fuckin lousy hunter...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

lol cheney must be an awful shot!
why the hell are they hunting quails with shotguns? wudnt the quail just explode!?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

StuartDanger said:


> lol cheney must be an awful shot!
> why the hell are they hunting quails with shotguns? wudnt the quail just explode!?


not with bird-shot


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> How does one mistake a person for quail. Cheney sounds like a pretty fuckin lousy hunter...


agreed we get alot of this chit where im at..retards like this shouldnt have a license..friend of mine was shot and killed by anouther hunter during deer season a couple of years ago, how the hell do you mistake a person for a deer,i dont know but if i ever get a shot fired my way while im out there ,theres no excuse, there as good as dead....actually a week ago thier was a family (think the name was kingstons) 2 adults brought thier 13 year old cousin out and shot and killed the kid "by accident", thier getting manslauter when they should be getting 1st degree murder just for being stupid wastes of air...f*cking idiots...


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Morons if you know anything about this type of hunting Cheney did not mistake him for a quail. What you do when you hunt like this is walk though a field untill a group of quail take flight and then shoot. The lawyer was retreiving his a bird and approached with out saying anything right as some quails took flight and happened to be in the line of fire. It is actually kind of a common accident while bird hunting.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i bet people criticizing him didn't read anyhting about the story or dont know anything about bird hunting.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dont know anything about bird hunting??? since when do you shoot the person you're hunting with when bird hunting??? that's called attempted murder...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

what a dick


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> lol cheney must be an awful shot!
> why the hell are they hunting quails with shotguns? wudnt the quail just explode!?


haha, u obviously know nothing about guns and/or hunting...


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

stuart you watch to many movies. Shotguns dont blow things apart and blow people back 10 feet when they get shot. No guns do that. I am a bird hunter. And it is very easy to have an accident like this even with orange vest. The rapid action of this kind of hunting leaves only a split second for thinking. You only focus in on the end of your barrel and your target, in this case a bird. This leaves your surroundings kinda in a blurr.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

guns+morons dont mix...it's now obvious...

i know that it happens, but dont imply that everyone who goes quail hunting gets shot on "accident", i mean, it's not one of those innitiation things...if there was a rash of quail hunting shootings accross the US, im sure by-in-large, quail hunting would cease to be legal. i know hunters who've never had an accident...these are careful hunters who know what they're doing, cheyney should know where his partner is at all times before ever pulling the trigger, it's basic gun safety, if you've ever gone to a gun safety class (judging by you're avatar, im assuming that gun safety isnt exactly first priority, rather, "baggin dat huuuge buck" is probably quite a bit more important to you) then you'd know that they tell you to KNOW where everyone is at all times before pulling the trigger. cheyney is a huge moron...just agree, because no matter how much you play to the right wing agenda, there's no way you can disprove the fact that bush and cheyney are the two dumbest leaders in the history of the world.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i'd like to see somebody shoot a flying bird going at 40 mph w/ a rifle. Thats some fancy shooting if you think thats how it works.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

i wonder if he is gonna get sued.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

diddye said:


> i bet people criticizing him didn't read anyhting about the story or dont know anything about bird hunting.


I know something about bird hunting, you aim in the air at birds and pull the trigger.









He'll only get a slap of the wrist for shooting a laywer out of season.









awww my GF was logged in--Fido.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

It was totally the lawyers fault.
Who the hell dresses like* this * when they go bird hunting?!?!?


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> guns+morons dont mix...it's now obvious...
> 
> i know that it happens, but dont imply that everyone who goes quail hunting gets shot on "accident", i mean, it's not one of those innitiation things...if there was a rash of quail hunting shootings accross the US, im sure by-in-large, quail hunting would cease to be legal. i know hunters who've never had an accident...these are careful hunters who know what they're doing, cheyney should know where his partner is at all times before ever pulling the trigger, it's basic gun safety, if you've ever gone to a gun safety class (judging by you're avatar, im assuming that gun safety isnt exactly first priority, rather, "baggin dat huuuge buck" is probably quite a bit more important to you) then you'd know that they tell you to KNOW where everyone is at all times before pulling the trigger. cheyney is a huge moron...just agree, because no matter how much you play to the right wing agenda, there's no way you can disprove the fact that bush and cheyney are the two dumbest leaders in the history of the world.


don't even begin to assume anything about me...i've been to gun safety class, its' the law around here...u are an ignorant m**********r if u think that just b/c i live in texas i need to be 'baggin dat huuuge buck'...

also, this is NOT a politcal debate, so shut the f*ck up...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hey man...calm down, dont "accidently" shoot me and blame it on "hunting" and tell everyone that it happens all the time...

seriously, the only ignorant thing in here is your assertion that this is part of the "sport"...people being SHOT is not part of the sport, it's not something to be overlooked, it's assholes like you and cheyney that make gun-owners look like retarded morons who's goal in life is to kill everything and mount it on your wall.

anything having to do with dick-face cheyney is political, it's nice to know that 2000 soldiers have died and over 40,000 soldiers have been injured in iraq since "mission accomplished" and this fuckface m**********r is out shooting for shits and giggles...

it's funny how dick cheyney could shoot someone and you assholes say that it's no big deal, yet, clinton gets head from an inturn and you impeach him...lmfao. losers. im off to watch the fox terror network to see what rediculous way we're going to be killed tomorrow...good day.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> hey man...calm down, dont "accidently" shoot me and blame it on "hunting" and tell everyone that it happens all the time...
> 
> seriously, the only ignorant thing in here is your assertion that this is part of the "sport"...people being SHOT is not part of the sport, it's not something to be overlooked, it's assholes like you and cheyney that make gun-owners look like retarded morons who's goal in life is to kill everything and mount it on your wall.
> 
> ...


quit it with your f*cking assumptions...i hate cheney just as much as the next person...i also hated clinton, but not b/c he got head from a fat bitch...i could care less what these people do in their personal lifes...did i ever say i own a gun?? quit assuming sh*t...i have nothing mounted on my wall except a bass i caught when i was like 5; again, quit assuming sh*t...this is NOT political, so don't try and make it out to be...this type of sh*t happens all the time, whether u like it or not, nd nobody ever cares until someone famous does it...

who f*cking cares, it was an accident...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

it was a dumbass accident...that's my point...anyone who accidently shoots someone is a dumbass, regardless of anything, just like anyone who hits someone/thing with their car is a dumbass, regardless of how often it happens, they shouldnt have been going so fast, or whatever the circumstance...this proves my theory that cheyney is a retarded moron.

do you agree that anyone who shoots someone while hunting is a f*cking dumbass? so you dont own a gun, yet you've taken a gun safety course? explain that to me please? obviously you know that a gun owner is the one responsible for every single little lead/steel pellet which exits the barrel of the gun they're shooting...since you took a gun safety course, you know to check your sights, and dont fire until it's safe to do so. if you know where everyone is, then it's safe to do so, since cheyney didnt know where this guy was, then it wasnt safe to do so, qualifying him for dumbass status...and of course, if he DID know where he was, and still decided to shoot, then it's attempted murder, unlawful discharge of a firearm, aggravated assault with a deadly weapon...the list goes on...


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

ha ha ha


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> it was a dumbass accident...that's my point...anyone who accidently shoots someone is a dumbass, regardless of anything, just like anyone who hits someone/thing with their car is a dumbass, regardless of how often it happens, they shouldnt have been going so fast, or whatever the circumstance...this proves my theory that cheyney is a retarded moron.
> 
> do you agree that anyone who shoots someone while hunting is a f*cking dumbass? so you dont own a gun, yet you've taken a gun safety course? explain that to me please? obviously you know that a gun owner is the one responsible for every single little lead/steel pellet which exits the barrel of the gun they're shooting...since you took a gun safety course, you know to check your sights, and dont fire until it's safe to do so. if you know where everyone is, then it's safe to do so, since cheyney didnt know where this guy was, then it wasnt safe to do so, qualifying him for dumbass status...and of course, if he DID know where he was, and still decided to shoot, then it's attempted murder, unlawful discharge of a firearm, aggravated assault with a deadly weapon...the list goes on...


whether i own a gun or not, doesn't matter...why i've taken a gun safety course, doesn't matter...i do think that it was a dumbass mistake, but i also think that the guy who got shot was in the wrong too for not announcing his location like you are supposed to...

it was just an accident, that's it...cheney made a mistake, and they guy who got shot made a mistake...it's not attempted murder or anything else far fetched like that if it was indeed an accident...

i've seen a video on tv where a young person was hunting w/ a shotgun and his dad was fliming...the dude followed a bird, and shot, unfortunately his dad was in the spread of the bird shot...he dad got peppered hard...i do not think the dude was a dumbass, it was just an accident, and not an uncommon one at that...it was both the fault of the shooter and the fault of the filmer...the shooter shouldn't have followed the bird so long, and the filmer should have been so far away from the shooter...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

No word yet on whether the guy that was shot was in posession of Weapons of Mass Destruction

So, will "Dead-Eye Dick" be taking his boss hunting anytime soon ?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

What an idiot! Shot a fellow hunter... LOL

We all knew he was an idiot though... least I did...


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

r1dermon how do you know a thing about guns? LoL it seems like the word "gun" itself is banned in Mass!

Also I do not know what kind of gun safety course you have taken but there is no such thing as "check your sights and fire when its safe to do so." Especially while hunting animals the fly around wildly. Its a dangerous sport and like many sports accidents happen. I guess Dale Earnhart was a dumbass, as well as any other sportsmen who have accidently hurt themselves or any one else. Or maybe I am a dumb ass because I spilled my orange juice on the way to work this morning. I dont know.....


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

what a retard...... Maybe he should be taking hunting courses instead of looking for those WMD in Iraq.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah dude...because spilling orange juice is exactly like shooting someone...good call...

also, you've obviously never taken a single gun course if you've never heard of checking what the f*ck you're shooting at...

hunting is dangerous? then why is it played up by all the gun guru's as being extremely safe with an impeccable record? especially since sh*t like this happens "all the time".

dale earnhardt didnt die because of a "simple" error. and even if he did, it was the fault of the manufacturer of the neck harness, not the fault of dale for crashing, things that he could not control could've gone wrong, although he should have control of his vehicle at all times, at least he didnt hurt anyone else...

how do i know a thing about guns? well, living in MA, i can tell you that you dont know jack sh*t about our laws. certain pistols are randomly banned for no apparent reason, but guns on the whole are readily accessible with the proper permits which are not a huge hassle to get, one sensible requirement is for a gun-buyer to take a safety course.

do i own a gun? no, however, i've shot many many many guns, i've handled, been around, and taken courses on many many many guns. i've shot many guns which most people will never get to shoot in their life-times, such as MP5's, UMP45's, AK-47's, UZI's, mac-10's, the list goes on and on and on. if you're so interested, go to www.gunsnh.com and read their list of rentables, i've basically rented everything on it except most of the handguns, because there are so many, i usually stick to the berettas because they're more comfortable.

my cousin owns several guns, of which i've shot a couple, my cousins fiance owns more than 20 guns, which i've shot all of, one of my friends in NH owns several guns, which i've shot all three of his as well. i've yet to meet someone who has shot the variety of firearms which i've shot.

safety courses, well, im a CJ major, and one of my good friends is the son of the chief of police in lowell, MA. a place with a high crime rate. i've attended many gun safety courses, as well as taken part in tactical training simulation courses as the cross-point tower/training center, i've done a lot of work with the waltham police department in the area of sting/undercover underage operations, as well as several ride-alongs which have farmiliarised me with the field. to suggest that im un-knowledgeable about firearms is an assertion which i hope you will reconsider.

why do i not own a firearm? for one, i've got other priorities. i've got many many opportunities to go shooting with a WIDE variety of weapons at pretty much any time i want, and, since im still in school and live at home, my mother does day-care and firearms are forbidden by law... do i plan on getting one in the future? sure, but not right now, i've got too many pets to care for, 2 cars to maintain, 3 jobs...there's not enough time in the day, chances are, i wouldnt get out enough to shoot it anyway.

finally, if you think that this is some kind of common accident and all that bullshit, then you're exactly what's wrong with guns. gun safety is paramount, shooting someone, even if it is accidental, should be taken very seriously, and cheyney should not be allowed to hunt until he's taken proper gun safety courses.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

JD7.62 said:


> r1dermon how do you know a thing about guns? LoL it seems like the word "gun" itself is banned in Mass!
> 
> Also I do not know what kind of gun safety course you have taken but there is no such thing as "check your sights and fire when its safe to do so." Especially while hunting animals the fly around wildly. Its a dangerous sport and like many sports accidents happen. I guess Dale Earnhart was a dumbass, as well as any other sportsmen who have accidently hurt themselves or any one else. Or maybe I am a dumb ass because I spilled my orange juice on the way to work this morning. I dont know.....


yeah spilling sh*t on your self qualifies you as a dumb ass, getting paid millions to be able to handle a car at 200 plus mph does not make you a dumb ass, but going out ""for fun"" hunting birds and shooting a buddy in the face by accident because he was in your line of fire does make you a dumbass.. i understand bird hunting is a completely diffrent sport to deer hunting but if you dont have any kind of perceptual skills between man and bird then you shouldnt be out hunting, if your friend is hiding undernieth the barrel of your shotgun and pops up at the last minute and says "hey dick, whats poping" then your both dumbasses.. either way i dont do alot of duck,goose hunting, but ill probably go next year and first dumbass to shoot my way is getting shot in the stomach...







oops, pardon me line of fire..


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Anyone that has ever been bird hunting knows that it is a dangerous sport. However, with the proper rules and precautions, accidents like this can be prevented. One of the most important rules to follow while bird hunting is to *always* be aware of your surroundings and know *exactly* where each and every hunting partner is at all times. Long story short, hunting accidents are caused by ignorance and carelessness.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> rules to follow while bird hunting is to always be aware of your surroundings and know exactly where each and every hunting partner is at all times. Long story short, hunting accidents are caused by ignorance and carelessness.


read it, live it, love it...


----------



## baitman (Feb 20, 2003)

yes hunting accidents are caused by carelessness, but its not always on the part of the shooter. None of us were there so we don't know if the guy walked off without letting the others know. Also, if you don't have a dog (which I don't know if they did or not) you can wander a pretty wide path looking for a bird. If the grass is tall, like they said it was in the article, its easy to wander into the path of your fellow hunters.

That being said, the other hunters should not have continued looking for birds after that guy wandered off. I'm from a large family of avid hunters, and I've seen my share of hunting accidents, though luckly no one I've been with was actually hit, but very close.

And another thing, it says he was using a 28 gauge shotgun. For those who don't know what a gauge is when defining shotguns, its this weird system that counts how many lead balls the diameter of the barrel it takes to equal 1 pound. Therefore, the larger the number, the smaller the gun. A 28 gauge is a very small gun. The diameter of the barrel is about half an inch. Bird shells fire "shot" which is made up of hundreds of small round balls (usually of lead). As the shot leaves the barrel, all the balls richochet of each other and spread out rather quickly. With a gun this small, once the shot gets out about 30-40 yards, it is difficult for it to break your skin. This is why the lady they interviewed seemed so casual about it. Unless the guy was standing right next to the shooter, he wasn't going to get badly hurt. And before anyone says "how do you know if it hurts", I've been hit with bird shot from a 12 gauge shotgun at about 60-70 yards and it was like having someone throw sand at me.

And for the person who mentioned a friend of theirs getting shot deer hunting, yes, the guy who what him was an idiot. Deer rifles and shotguns are much more lethal, and those who use them have to use extra caution.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

lets all be good sports like r1dermon

and rent our firearms, down with owning them!

Tee Hee!


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

baitman said:


> so you dont own a gun, yet you've taken a gun safety course? explain that to me please?


ummm, why were u trying to give me sh*t about not owning a gun and taking a gun safety course?? u f*cking rent guns...give me a break, what a joke...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Huntiong is awesome. I enjoy it.
It sucks to get peppered though


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

JD7.62 said:


> How does one mistake a person for quail. Cheney sounds like a pretty fuckin lousy hunter...


have u ever been quail hunting??? u scare the quail from the ground up into the air and they fly horizontally...cheney was following the bird in the air with his gun waiting for the shot, the guy that got shot was apparently in the wrong place...[/quote]

See previous. Guns kill people, they're not toys. The guy that got shot wasn't "apparently in the wrong place" that's no excuse unless you're moonwalking down a firing range. Cheney apparently fired in the wrong place, and he's an idiot and a lousy hunter for not knowing where his group was when he shot. It's not like he accidentally shot someone from another group that he didn't realize was in the same area, he shot someone from his own group. There's no excuse for not being able to keep track of the people you've been with all day...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lmfao, what does it matter if i rent or if i own? also, i shoot my cousins guns a lot more than i rent...the point im trying to make is that it's hard to question me when it comes to gun safety, after-all, i've never shot someone like a stupid f*ck. i've taken a gun safety course because i'll need to to become a police officer, what's your reasoning? i thought you were born with a gun in texas?



> See previous. Guns kill people, they're not toys.


i disagree, people who are stupid as f*ck and dont look where they're shooting kill people.

i agree, birdshot is not very lethal at 70-100 yards, but even still, it's a projectile from a gun, and if you hit someone with a 28 gauge shotgun from a careless mistake, what's gonna happen when you're hunting turkey with a 12 gauge? its a stupid ass mistake and there are no excuses for it other than he's a f*cking moron, learn how to shoot or dont shoot at all...

BTW, i WOULD own a gun, but i can't because the law doesnt allow it since i live in a place of childcare.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Wait, why was he hunting Quail...I thought they are both Republicans, no?

Guys, seriously, I've been hunting since I was 7, so I know a little about the subject. And this is the bottom line:

ANYONE can have an accident. Plain and simple. You try to be as careful as is HUMANLY possible, but in the end, there's the rub - you're still a human, and make human mistakes.

Some "accidents" are worse than others, like people who shoot at something they see rustling in the bushes. That's no accident, that's stupidity & rightfully illegal.

Then there are some true accidents, as was probably the case with him.

Anyone who has been bird hunting should know & understand this. Anyone who has not will probably not comprehend this, and will just spew out what they "think", without really knowing what they are talking about.

If you want to be qualified enough to pass judgement, then go bird hunting for a few years, and then get in a time machine and go back to the scene of his accident & see exactly for yourself what happenned.

Then, and only then, are you qualified enough to denounce or uphold his actions. Until then you should not speak of what you do no know.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lmao, he shot him from 30 yards away according to fox news, and he also got hit in the head, neck and upper chest. hmm, starting to look less like an accident...

from 30 yards, you do you shoot someone in the head?

in bird hunting, it's common practice to establish zones of fire, apparently this was not done, and the results are obvious. i agree that the guy is a dumbass for not pointing out his position, but in reality, if cheyney didnt know where he was, then he should've have discharged his weapon. it's a deadly weapon which was made to maim and kill, that's its purpose, careless discharge is a moronic thing to do.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> > See previous. Guns kill people, they're not toys.
> 
> 
> i disagree, people who are stupid as f*ck and dont look where they're shooting kill people.


Without guns those people 'who are stupid as f*ck' wouldn't be able to shoot or injure anyone to begin with...
Of course it takes someone to fire a gun, but without a gun there's nothing to fire. Gun shot incidents are a combo of the presence of a deadly weapon and one or more clueless, careless or dangerous persons.

As far as Dick Cheney is concerned:
Basically all I have to say is: what a pathetic character





















Why can't he just stay indoors and play with his toy Halliburton trucks?
Can't even begin to fathom how embarrassing it must be knowing that such a f'n knucklehead would be your vice president... I feel sorry for those that have to call him VP, though.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

a gun is a tool, which makes it easier for someone to be killed, yes. however, it takes a person pulling the trigger to kill someone. the gun is just an inanimate object. it's like saying a propane tank kills people, because someone can toss it in a fire and cause a huge deadly explosion. guns are a tool which should be used with care, obviously, cheyney disregards safety when he uses his, and so he should not be entitled to own one. in the society we live in today, where guns are played up to be the root of all evil, it just paints mature, responsible gun owners/shooters with a bad brush. jokes aside, democratic gun-control activists are going to be ALL over this like white on rice, and it could spell heavy debate/lawmaking in the future. guns are fun and recreational, but when they're used by dumbasses who disregard safety as the highest priority, then they're jeopardizing lives, and the rights which we enjoy today, which may not be there in a few years.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> lmfao, what does it matter if i rent or if i own? also, i shoot my cousins guns a lot more than i rent...the point im trying to make is that it's hard to question me when it comes to gun safety, after-all, i've never shot someone like a stupid f*ck. i've taken a gun safety course because i'll need to to become a police officer, what's your reasoning? i thought you were born with a gun in texas?


it matters b/c u were giving me sh*t for thinking that i didn't own a gun, and taking a gun safety course...i do own guns, but that's beside the point...hard to question someone who has never owned a gun, and probably never been quail hunting?? haha

it's good to know that there will be more ignorant, closed-minded assclowns in the force...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'll never participate in such a waste of time as quail hunting. i'd rather go through electric shock torture on my testicles.

why does it matter if i own a gun or not? i've got plenty of experience with them, i've taken safety courses, and i've been shooting recreationally for years. the fact that im not a paranoid mother f*cker who keeps a loaded shotgun under my pillow and dreams of the day where i get to blow "the bad guys" face off doesnt disqualify me as a responsible gun user who knows the ins and outs of gun safety.

how am i close-minded? it doesnt take a genius to know that a gun is dangerous and should not be shot at other peoples faces...

ignorant? whatever dude...dont insult me, come back with info as to why cheyney is not a dumbass for shooting his partner a mere 90ft away with a f*cking shotgun. he's a moron....period. it's not a common mistake, its a stupid dipshit mistake. genius.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

It's amazing how many people think they are God, never possible of making a mistake.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Somewhere there's a joke using Dan Quayle, quail, republicans, Cheney, retarded....

"We're all capable of mistakes, but I do not care to enlighten you on the mistakes we may or may not have made."

Dan Quayle


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> > See previous. Guns kill people, they're not toys.
> 
> 
> i disagree, people who are stupid as f*ck and dont look where they're shooting kill people.


Without guns those people 'who are stupid as f*ck' wouldn't be able to shoot or injure anyone to begin with...
Of course it takes someone to fire a gun, but without a gun there's nothing to fire. Gun shot incidents are a combo of the presence of a deadly weapon and one or more clueless, careless or dangerous persons.

As far as Dick Cheney is concerned:
Basically all I have to say is: what a pathetic character





















Why can't he just stay indoors and play with his toy Halliburton trucks?
Can't even begin to fathom how embarrassing it must be knowing that such a f'n knucklehead would be your vice president... I feel sorry for those that have to call him VP, though.
[/quote]

I voted for the other guy...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

For this Valentine's Day, give the special lady in your life this classic "Dead Eye Dick" thong:

http://www.cafepress.com/thewhitehouse.47569946


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I was a CJ major but since have changed my mind because I would rather own my own buisness one day. Two of my closest cousins are on the Birmingham S.W.A.T. team. One being a sniper. And a few years ago the other helped arrest one of the bombers who bombed a black church in the sixties. I have gone shooting and trained/plinked around at a couple different of their ranges and training courses, including shooting my cousins modded Remington PSS in .308 from one of their "rooftop" scenarios.

I am a member of Knob Creek gun range and have attended both the spring and fall machine gun shoots for the past three years only missing one. I ran their subgun match once (I sucked however lol). I have easilly shot 100,000+ rounds while hunting, practicing, or just plinking around. Please dont argue with me about guns.

BOOM


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

Some funnies:








RUN AWAY!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lmao...ok dude...first of all, nobody was arguing with you about guns, second of all, just because you've "shot" all these guns, doesnt make you the supreme knowledgeable master of firearms. care to list the firearms you've shot? i mean, my list would be several hundred makes and models long, pistols, rifles, tactical shotguns, SMG's, SAW's...it doesnt make me the "man" when it comes to guns, i've met other people who's religion is firearmsism. lol. i know about gun safety, how to properly use a gun, shooting bird shot at someones face is not one of the steps to operating a firearm safely. do you disagree?

just a basic list would be

pistols
glock:
17 9x19
19 9x19
20 10mm
21 .45
22 .40
23 .40
30 .45
if i could find an 18, then i'd probably have a go with that too

beretta:
9000s type D
3032 tomcat
96 vertec (my favorite pistol)

magnum research
desert eagle .50AE

taurus:
raging bull

i've also shot a sleuth of others like USP .45's and 1911's.

rifles: 
barrett m82a1 (holy sh*t is all i can say)
savage .308
remington 30-06
mauser .308
HOWA lightening .223
olimpia arms AR-15 .223
bushmaster AR-15
kalishnikov AK-47(clone, semi-auto)x3
saiga 12 gauge AK clone
ruger 10/22 match
weatherby .22
those are the notables, i've also shot a .300WM which i can't remember the name of..

shotguns
mossberg 500 12 gauge
benelli M3 super 90 tactical w/pistol grip

automatics
AK-47
M16-a1
UMP45
Israeli arms UZI w/retractable stock
HK MP5
HK MP5-SD
thompson .45
M60 belt fed machine gun (yeah, it was nuts, and super expensive...100 bucks an hour + ammo)

there are many more weapons which i've shot than that, but what does it prove? that i can pull a trigger? i've trained with the lowell police department in their special tactics training simulator, i've shot at law enforcement firing ranges, i've taken several gun safety courses, i know that shooting someone in the face is a stupid ass thing to do.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

You schmucks can stop arguing and comparing the size of your guns anytime now...

This is a FUNNY story, something we can all laugh at, since nobody got seriously hurt. The Vice President just went hunting for lawyers, that's all... quit ruining it with all your crap about who's shot more guns, nobody gives a sh*t, unless you also shot a 78-year old lawyer

BTW, this just in - apparently, there was a SECOND shooter, behind the grassy knoll.... :











Bullsnake said:


> Some funnies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see ? Bullsnake gets it !


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lol, well, someone did get hurt, not seriously, but enough that he was in the ICU. also, for people who own guns and like the freedom, this is fuel for the anti-gun lobbyists fire, and its coming straight from the top. it also gives us a glimpse at just how dumb our leaders are.









still, it beats choking on a pretzel anyday.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yeah, honestly I couldn't care less about what kinds of guns you have all shot. You could have shot every gun that was ever manufactured to this date, and still be irresponsible when it comes to gun safety. Experience doesn't always guarantee common sense. Everyone makes mistakes, and just because you've shot guns that most other people haven't, this doesn't mean that you are exempt from error nor the possibility of being responsible for a gun related accident. Being properly trained in gun safety and awareness, as well as exercising extreme caution is much more important that hands on experience with shooting some guns at the range.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

:laugh:










I am Dick Cheney, millionaiwe.. I own Halibuwton and a yacht.. be vewy vewy quiet... I am hunting lawyews....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

right, but part for proper training includes hands on experience...

i say dick cheyney should go to iraq and fight with the infantry...he's a damn good shot...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Or vomiting on a Japanese prime minister...

Not limited to republicans (although Ford has more than one or two moments he'd like forgotten), there's the ol' killer rabbit incident with Carter which should have been no big deal at all (but it was):

http://www.narsil.org/politics/carter/killer_rabbit.html

Comparing splashing a paddle at a swamp rabbit to shooting a human being!!!







Wacky leaders of the free world! Still working on that 'Quayle' joke...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

takes a republican to put that kind of twist on a meaningless story like that...what the hell was he supposed to do? reach his hand out and take the rabbit back to dinner at the whitehouse? jesus, gimme a break.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Wait, why was he hunting Quail...I thought they are both Republicans, no?
> 
> Guys, seriously, I've been hunting since I was 7, so I know a little about the subject. And this is the bottom line:
> 
> ...


when ever i ever went out duck, goose hunting, id never go out with more then 3 to 4 people and if thier were a group already hunting at the spot where we went, wed move to anouther.. if it is too hard to keep in mind where the 2 to 3 people you are out with are at, at all times before letting off a shot then you shouldnt own a rifle, if you think it is ok to hunt within 100 yards of anouther party, then you shouldnt have a license, if you feel it is more important to take a shot at any bird- tag or not without knowing where your buddies are at, especially trying to catch one launching off the ground/water you deserve to take one in the belly..i dont care if its a 28 guage or a beebee gun sh*t you point any weapon at anouther person by accident or not without good reason there is no excuse and your asking for trouble.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Late Show with David Letterman," CBS

"Good news, ladies and gentlemen, we have finally located weapons of mass destruction: It's Dick Cheney."

"But here is the sad part -- before the trip Donald Rumsfeld had denied the guy's request for body armor."

"We can't get Bin Laden, but we nailed a 78-year-old attorney."

"The guy who got gunned down, he is a Republican lawyer and a big Republican donor and fortunately the buck shot was deflected by wads of laundered cash. So he's fine. He took a little in the wallet."

"The Tonight Show with Jay Leno," NBC

"Although it is beautiful here in California, the weather back East has been atrocious. There was so much snow in Washington, D.C., Dick Cheney accidentally shot a fat guy thinking it was a polar bear."

"That's the big story over the weekend. ... Dick Cheney accidentally shot a fellow hunter, a 78-year-old lawyer. In fact, when people found out he shot a lawyer, his popularity is now at 92 percent."

"I think Cheney is starting to lose it. After he shot the guy he screamed, 'Anyone else want to call domestic wire tapping illegal?' "

"Dick Cheney is capitalizing on this for Valentine's Day. It's the new Dick Cheney cologne. It's called Duck!"

"The Daily Show with Jon Stewart," Comedy Central

The show's segment titles included "Cheney's Got a Gun," "No. 2 With a Bullet" and "Dead-Eye Dick."

"Vice President Dick Cheney accidentally shot a man during a quail hunt ... making 78-year-old Harry Whittington the first person shot by a sitting veep since Alexander Hamilton. Hamilton, of course, (was) shot in a duel with Aaron Burr over issues of honor, integrity and political maneuvering. Whittington? Mistaken for a bird."

"Now, this story certainly has its humorous aspects. ... But it also raises a serious issue, one which I feel very strongly about. ... Moms, dads, if you're watching right now, I can't emphasize this enough: Do not let your kids go on hunting trips with the vice president. I don't care what kind of lucrative contracts they're trying to land, or energy regulations they're trying to get lifted -- it's just not worth it."

"Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson," CBS

"He is a lawyer and he got shot in the face. But he's a lawyer, he can use his other face. He'll be all right."

"You can understand why this lawyer fellow let his guard down, because if you're out hunting with a politician, you think, 'If I'm going to get it, it's going to be in the back.' "

"The big scandal apparently is that they didn't release the news for 18 hours. I don't think that's a scandal at all. I'm quite pleased about that. Finally there's a secret the vice president's office can keep."

"Apparently the reason they didn't release the information right away is they said we had to get the facts right. That's never stopped them in the past."


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


>


That was hilarious when they did the Duck Hunt bit on the Daily Show last night


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Very funny! I love the Duck Hunt shots. He deserves to be teased... didnt even have a license... lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Letterman's Top Ten Dick Cheney Excuses
10. Heart palpitation caused trigger finger to spasm
9. Wanted to get the Iraq mess of the front page
8. Not enough Jim Beam
7. Trying to stop the spread of bird flu
6. I love to shoot people
5. Guy was making cracks about my lesbian daughter
4. I thought the guy was trying to go 'gay cowboy' on me
3. Excuse? I hit him didn't I?
2. Until Democrats approve Medicare reform, we have to make some tough choices for the elderly
1. Made bet with Gretzgy's wife

Jon Stewart's Daily Show clip ( a must see )

http://movies.crooksandliars.com/com_tds_d...ick_060213a.wmv


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> Letterman's Top Ten Dick Cheney Excuses
> 10. Heart palpitation caused trigger finger to spasm
> 9. Wanted to get the Iraq mess of the front page
> 8. Not enough Jim Beam
> ...


hahahahaha #1 is hilarious


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i never liked lettermans jokes....lenos on cheney were much better


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

The lawyer had a heart attack. It seems like every day there's something new and unsavory going on with the Bush leaugue.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

"The hunter shot and wounded by Vice President Dick Cheney suffered a minor heart attack after a piece of birdshot moved to his heart, a hospital spokesman said today. "Some of the bird shot appears to have moved and lodged into part of his heart ... in what we would say is a minor heart attack," said a spokesman for the Texas hospital treating Harry Whittington"

dude dead eye dick must have done a bit more then just "pepper" him if the shot went deep enough to reach the heart...


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Very funny! I love the Duck Hunt shots. He deserves to be teased... didnt even have a license... lol


he had the $125 dollar license, he just didn't have the $7 bird stamp...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> Very funny! I love the Duck Hunt shots. He deserves to be teased... didnt even have a license... lol


he had the $125 dollar license, he just didn't have the $7 bird stamp...
[/quote]

Send him to Guantanomo !!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> Very funny! I love the Duck Hunt shots. He deserves to be teased... didnt even have a license... lol


he had the $125 dollar license, he just didn't have the $7 bird stamp...
[/quote]

Send him to Guantanomo !!
[/quote]

so he didnt have the proper license...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

Dick Cheney says "VOTE ON AQUARANK OR DIE!!!"


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Very funny! I love the Duck Hunt shots. He deserves to be teased... didnt even have a license... lol


he had the $125 dollar license, he just didn't have the $7 bird stamp...
[/quote]

Send him to Guantanomo !!
[/quote]

so he didnt have the proper license...
[/quote]

right, but that's not what u said...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Some funny quotes, I missed all of those late shows last night, thanks!

A little off topic, but does anyone have the vid from way back when the Daily Show lampooned the snakehead fish situation?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

outlook8 said:


> Very funny! I love the Duck Hunt shots. He deserves to be teased... didnt even have a license... lol


he had the $125 dollar license, he just didn't have the $7 bird stamp...
[/quote]

Send him to Guantanomo !!
[/quote]

so he didnt have the proper license...
[/quote]

right, but that's not what u said...
[/quote]

OH, I am sooo sorry... I was wrong...

He doesnt have the * RIGHT * license... I was wrong when I said he didnt have * A * license...

But technically, he doesnt have a bird license... so he didnt have a license to be hunting quails. So, depending on your perspective, I too, may have been right...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> "The hunter shot and wounded by Vice President Dick Cheney suffered a minor heart attack after a piece of birdshot moved to his heart, a hospital spokesman said today. "Some of the bird shot appears to have moved and lodged into part of his heart ... in what we would say is a minor heart attack," said a spokesman for the Texas hospital treating Harry Whittington"
> 
> dude dead eye dick must have done a bit more then just "pepper" him if the shot went deep enough to reach the heart...


the BB went into an artery or vein and was carried to the ventircal of his heart by moving blood,


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Very funny! I love the Duck Hunt shots. He deserves to be teased... didnt even have a license... lol


he had the $125 dollar license, he just didn't have the $7 bird stamp...
[/quote]

Send him to Guantanomo !!
[/quote]

so he didnt have the proper license...
[/quote]

right, but that's not what u said...
[/quote]

But technically, he doesnt have a bird license... so he didnt have a license to be hunting quails. So, depending on your perspective, I too, may have been right...
[/quote]

no, b/c that's not what u originally said...


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

CHeney's in deep doo doo.. The dude that he shot had a HEART ATTACK.. It's funny how they treat this as if it was a BB gun that hit the lawyer dude... anyway, Chiney is in BIG BIG TROUBLE if this dude dies....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Rigor and Outlook, how about you two girls keep your stunningly irrelevant and boring little fight in private - I'm pretty sure no one here gives a f*ck









On topic: I really wonder what would have happened if it was the other way around, if Cheney was shot by that lawyer - I wonder if the "Not to blame"-card would have been pulled as quickly as it happened now.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Cheney made it through another day without shooting anyone.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hooray! what's it up to now? 4 days? 5?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.cafepress.com/thewhitehouse/1206256


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> "When the ambulance got there, out of force of habit they put Cheney on the
> stretcher. No, the other guy!" --Jay Leno
> 
> "You know what they say, if Dick Cheney comes out of his hole and shoots an
> old man in the face, six more weeks of winter." --Jimmy Kimmel


Two more good jokes.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Soooo funny. CNN said Cheney was apologizing on... 'another' network. Didn't take long to figure out where that was (FOX)







Always good to apologize in a safe place that supports you :laugh:

In all honesty this distracts from so many other wrongs out there (300 million spent on Katrina trailers that are sitting in Arkansas?!?!?). I really think this was just an accident (distraction?) that is funny in a classically morbid sort of way.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

[

On topic: I really wonder what would have happened if it was the other way around, if Cheney was shot by that lawyer - I wonder if the "Not to blame"-card would have been pulled as quickly as it happened now.
[/quote]

Does anyone think, seeing that it took a day to inform the press, that Cheney was boozing it up? And if so, what are the laws in Texas concerning drinking and Quail hunting?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

lololol this is so funny, he was drunk


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

whats the big deal about informing the press? I never understood that. Is he supposed to inform the press if he takes a piss too? Who really cares? They were informed 24 hrs later. Seriously. The local press was informed but the mass media is pissed off cuz they learned about it later? Thats just stupid.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's what I want to know how DON'T you know that a buddy of yours went to retrieve a bird and fire when he's 30 yards away like you had no clue he was there.. (Not really looking for an explaination because I don't think there is one other than carelessness.)

Anyways, I think it was an accident but I still think he probably shouldn't be hunting..


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

ZOMG I just heard the guy he shot was actually an Iraqi Terrorist supporter!

ALL PRAISE THE GUY WITH THE PACEMAKER!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fargo said:


> And if so, what are the laws in Texas concerning drinking and Quail hunting?


Being that it's Texas, I'd imagine it's illegal to hunt sober









Have to check with Gordo just to be sure


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ZOMG I just heard the guy he shot was actually an Iraqi Terrorist supporter!
> 
> ALL PRAISE THE GUY WITH THE PACEMAKER!


OMG I JUST HEARD DANNYBOYS A TOOL AND BELIVES EVEYTHING HE HEARS!!

oh wait i already knew that


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> ZOMG I just heard the guy he shot was actually an Iraqi Terrorist supporter!
> 
> ALL PRAISE THE GUY WITH THE PACEMAKER!


OMG I JUST HEARD DANNYBOYS A TOOL AND BELIVES EVEYTHING HE HEARS!!

oh wait i already knew that
[/quote]

This just in: Nismo wishes he was DannyBoy, and shows it by trying to get shots in at him in every thread DannyBoy posts in.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ZOMG I just heard the guy he shot was actually an Iraqi Terrorist supporter!
> 
> ALL PRAISE THE GUY WITH THE PACEMAKER!


OMG I JUST HEARD DANNYBOYS A TOOL AND BELIVES EVEYTHING HE HEARS!!

oh wait i already knew that
[/quote]

This just in: Nismo wishes he was DannyBoy, and shows it by trying to get shots in at him in every thread DannyBoy posts in.









[/quote]

yeah thats it because i have nothing better to do then to take jabs at you all day..

actually more like i post in what ever thread i find interesting and if you happen to have posted in it there is a very good chance that i dis agree with what you said because i do in fact dis agree with alot of what you say and its not to take a jab at you its to express my difference of opinion...

not to mention you didnt post a damn thing in the " unusual sleeping habbits, DOES ANYONE BESIDES ME GET ONLY 1 HOURS SLEEP?" thread until after i made comment you belive everythign you hear and what you did post had nothing to do with the topic it was jab at me..

grow up danny..


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> ZOMG I just heard the guy he shot was actually an Iraqi Terrorist supporter!
> 
> ALL PRAISE THE GUY WITH THE PACEMAKER!


OMG I JUST HEARD DANNYBOYS A TOOL AND BELIVES EVEYTHING HE HEARS!!

oh wait i already knew that
[/quote]

This just in: Nismo wishes he was DannyBoy, and shows it by trying to get shots in at him in every thread DannyBoy posts in.









[/quote]

yeah thats it because i have nothing better to do then to take jabs at you all day..

actually more like i post in what ever thread i find interesting and if you happen to have posted in it there is a very good chance that i dis agree with what you said because i do in fact dis agree with alot of what you say and its not to take a jab at you its to express my difference of opinion...

grow up danny..
[/quote]

Dude, Ive just been joking, dont take this sh*t seriously!


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Rigor and Outlook, how about you two girls keep your stunningly irrelevant and boring little fight in private - I'm pretty sure no one here gives a f*ck


awww, did your panites get all bunched up in your crack?? poor baby








...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> whats the big deal about informing the press? I never understood that. Is he supposed to inform the press if he takes a piss too? Who really cares? They were informed 24 hrs later. Seriously. The local press was informed but the mass media is pissed off cuz they learned about it later? Thats just stupid.


yeah, just enough time to pay some people off and fabricate a story...

i dont think that pissing and shooting someone in the face are on par, importance wise. i mean, correct me if im wrong, people piss everyday, but it's not everyday that you get to witness the sheer stupidity of one of your countries leaders as he SHOOTS someone in the FACE. lol, just saying that makes it even funnier. i mean, he coulda shot him in the leg or the arm or something, no, he shot him in the FACE!!! lol.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> > whats the big deal about informing the press? I never understood that. Is he supposed to inform the press if he takes a piss too? Who really cares? They were informed 24 hrs later. Seriously. The local press was informed but the mass media is pissed off cuz they learned about it later? Thats just stupid.
> 
> 
> yeah, just enough time to pay some people off and fabricate a story...
> ...


Where did you learn that he paid somebody off? Right. I'll take it you're just making up another story then. I also bet you dont know know the storyline, were actually there, or heard both sides of the story. Ya, it was an accident, a stupid accident at that. I guess I'll just inform you then. After shooting a quail, his buddy went to pick it up. Their group of about 10 split up. Cheney was w/ another person when they walked in the opposite direction of his friend. They find a target and follows it his right before shooting it. His friend was in a gully(making only the top part of his body visible) and he's shot. Hence, why only his top part of his body is injured. He was shot about 30 yards away. Its not like he was 10 feet away. He caught a part of the shot and was far away. Thats why he isn't dead after getting hit by a shotgun. Got it smartass?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> Here's what I want to know how DON'T you know that a buddy of yours went to retrieve a bird and fire when he's 30 yards away like you had no clue he was there.. (Not really looking for an explaination because I don't think there is one other than carelessness.)
> 
> Anyways, I think it was an accident but I still think he probably shouldn't be hunting..


Sometimes brush can be so thick, you can't see someone standing 30 feet away, let alone 30 yards. Might look like there's no one there, but they are just hidden by some thin leaves & bushes. You'd be amazed.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

diddye said:


> whats the big deal about informing the press? I never understood that. Is he supposed to inform the press if he takes a piss too? Who really cares? They were informed 24 hrs later. Seriously. The local press was informed but the mass media is pissed off cuz they learned about it later? Thats just stupid.


It is stupid, but that's the nature of the political manuevering in the US. Most of it is just irrelevant and stupid. The fact that he didn't tell the press means nothing, it's f*cking embarassing that he'd have such a major fuckup and it's not like the public "needs to know" about something like this that does not affect them in any way. People are trying to twist it and say "what else is he hiding" but it's just political bs


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> whats the big deal about informing the press? I never understood that. Is he supposed to inform the press if he takes a piss too? Who really cares? They were informed 24 hrs later. Seriously. The local press was informed but the mass media is pissed off cuz they learned about it later? Thats just stupid.


It is stupid, but that's the nature of the political manuevering in the US. Most of it is just irrelevant and stupid. The fact that he didn't tell the press means nothing, it's f*cking embarassing that he'd have such a major fuckup and it's not like the public "needs to know" about something like this that does not affect them in any way. People are trying to twist it and say "what else is he hiding" but it's just political bs
[/quote]

Wow, that's twice I agree with you, Twitch. This is starting to scare me


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

scrap...you trust your government way too much...why else would they wait 24 hours? oh, he didnt get hit by "part" of the shot either, he got hit in the face, neck and chest, and one of the pellets was carried into his heart triggering a heart attack. 30 yards is 90 feet, 90 feet is NOT that far at all, especially when you're shooting a goddamn shotgun. where did you get your info from scrap? witnesses? who's to say that cheyney didnt pay them all off...they've got nothing to lose and everything to gain. 24 hours to get their stories straight is plenty of time. i can't wait till this bitch is impeached. along with his butt buddy bush.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> scrap...you trust your government way too much...why else would they wait 24 hours? oh, he didnt get hit by "part" of the shot either, he got hit in the face, neck and chest, and one of the pellets was carried into his heart triggering a heart attack. 30 yards is 90 feet, 90 feet is NOT that far at all, especially when you're shooting a goddamn shotgun. where did you get your info from scrap? witnesses? who's to say that cheyney didnt pay them all off...they've got nothing to lose and everything to gain. 24 hours to get their stories straight is plenty of time. i can't wait till this bitch is impeached. along with his butt buddy bush.


Huh? I never said I trust my govt...al gov'ts lie, plain and simple, and I hardly believe everything I see, almost nothing that I hear. All I'm saying is that I've been hunting many, many times, ever since I was 7 years old, so I've seen many instance where someone can be 25 feet away, and you would never even know they were there, because of the shrubs and trees and bushes and brush, and the mounds or dips of earth.

You have to understand, hunting in a forest is not like being on a grassy field or a sidewalk. Your vision is very, very easily obscured. All it takes is one small tree, no bigger than six inches circumference of the trunk, to completey hide one or three people, depending on the foliage it has.

There should be rules, of course, in cases like that, as to which direction you are allowed to shoot in or not, and maybe he broke those rules, or maybe there were none, I don't know.

Also, I don't know what the conditions that he was hunting in were...it could have been an open field for all I know, not sure, and in that case it was either carelessness, stupidity, or tunnel vision.

Besides, think about it, if they wanted this lawyer guy dead, don't you think the VP of the most powerful nation on earth knows a few people who could have this guy "die quietly in his sleep"? I think he would have gone that route MUCH sooner than have shot him & pretended it was an accident...


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> scrap...you trust your government way too much...why else would they wait 24 hours? oh, he didnt get hit by "part" of the shot either, he got hit in the face, neck and chest, and one of the pellets was carried into his heart triggering a heart attack. 30 yards is 90 feet, 90 feet is NOT that far at all, especially when you're shooting a goddamn shotgun. where did you get your info from scrap? witnesses? who's to say that cheyney didnt pay them all off...they've got nothing to lose and everything to gain. 24 hours to get their stories straight is plenty of time. i can't wait till this bitch is impeached. along with his butt buddy bush.


give it a rest man...judging by how paranoid u are of the government, i wouldn't be surprised if u never made it out of the house, jesus...it was an accident; who cares if he reported it or not...it has nothing to do with him as a political official...should he have to report immediatley everytime he has an accident?? like if he is playing baseball and accidentally hits the ball at a person standing 90 feet away on first base??...and yes, he did only get hit by 'part' of the shot, shere are dozens of bbs in each shell...do u even know what impeached means??


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> do u even know what impeached means??


Good point...can a VP be impeached?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

umm...do you know what impeach means?

the charges brought (filed) to impeach a public official. In regard to the President, Vice President and Federal Judges, the articles are prepared and voted upon by the House of Representatives, and if it votes to charge the official with a crime, the trial is held by the Senate.

or in a strictly law sense, it's basically discrediting a witness.

scrap, first of all, i do appreciate the respectful response, something which i havent been getting lately, second of all i agree, the terrain could have obscured his vision, but honestly, i wasnt there, and neither were you, so it really can't be judged that way...the only thing i know is, when you're hunting with a group of people, it's your responsibility to know where everyone in that group is at all times. if you dont know where they are, then sh*t like this happens.

also, outlook, have you seen the new dukes of hazard movie? well, the guy who wears the armadillo helmet and walks around in soiled underwear everywhere...that's me...











> Good point...can a VP be impeached?


any public official, or even any US citizen can be impeached for that matter...depending on what sense you're talking about. from the president to a representative to a town selectman.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> scrap, first of all, i do appreciate the respectful response, something which i havent been getting lately, second of all i agree, the terrain could have obscured his vision, but honestly, i wasnt there, and neither were you, so it really can't be judged that way...


No problem, been trying to be more respectful round here, I like this place.

Anyways, if you see my other post in this thread, I do say that the only way you can really judge is by becoming an experienced hunter, then getting in a time machine and going back to the scene of the accident, otherwise you just speak of things you don;t know about.

I'm not saying he was right or wrong, because I wasn't there, just saying how it is very, very possible to have an accident while hunting, and it doesn't make him a worse person than anyone else if it was indeed an accident.

Either way, tho, I really DO think it was an accident in the sense that he didn't mean to shoot the guy. Like I said, he could probably pull 50 ex-CIA guys out of his pocket and have anyone in this country secretly knocked off in their sleep anytime he pleases, so why go thru the trouble of claiming he accidentally shot someone and the whole huge mess that goes with that? Whether or not the accident was caused by stupidity or carelessness or just plain old human error like anyone else in this world could suffer from is something that none of us will probably ever know for sure.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Impeached just means accused...

damn Judazz, there have been soo many times that I couldve said that to you, but I am respectful to members.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> Impeached just means accused...


depends on the context, but basically, in the sense of the president or any other government official, yes, that's correct. but if im an attorney at a murder trial, and im representing the defendant/suspect/accused, then any witness the prosecution calls as their witness, i will want to impeach, as in, discredit, for the jury to see, so that their testimony is questionable.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> > Impeached just means accused...
> 
> 
> depends on the context, but basically, in the sense of the president or any other government official, yes, that's correct. but if im an attorney at a murder trial, and im representing the defendant/suspect/accused, then any witness the prosecution calls as their witness, i will want to impeach, as in, discredit, for the jury to see, so that their testimony is questionable.


ahhh, copy that..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

outlook8 said:


> Rigor and Outlook, how about you two girls keep your stunningly irrelevant and boring little fight in private - I'm pretty sure no one here gives a f*ck


awww, did your panites get all bunched up in your crack?? poor baby







...
[/quote]
No, my panties (I assume that's what you meant) didn't get all bunched up in my crack. I just told you and that other to stop derailing this thread (proper reading [and writing, for that matter], it's difficult, huh...







)


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

personally what pisses me off the most is that his p*ssy ass was doing a canned hunt.

http://www.hsus.org/legislation_laws/wayne...nistration.html

by the way i'm a hunter and a conservative, but as a hunter this sh*t totally goes against all the fair chase ethics of hunting.

and oh yeah, an accident, big deal


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Boobah said:


> personally what pisses me off the most is that his p*ssy ass was doing a canned hunt.
> 
> http://www.hsus.org/legislation_laws/wayne...nistration.html
> 
> ...


Wow man, that's messed up 


> Upon his arrival at the exclusive Rolling Rock Club in Ligonier Township, gamekeepers released 500 pen-raised pheasants from nets for the benefit of him and his party. In a blaze of gunfire, the group-which included legendary Dallas Cowboys quarterback Roger Staubach and U.S. Senator John Cornyn (R-TX), along with major fundraisers for Republican candidates-killed at least 417 of the birds.


I am not a hunter, but doesn't it take away from the thrill of the hunt, if birds are released especially for you right in front of you ?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

this is why i shoot guns for target/sport only...that is such useless killing...pisses me off.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> personally what pisses me off the most is that his p*ssy ass was doing a canned hunt.
> 
> http://www.hsus.org/legislation_laws/wayne...nistration.html
> 
> ...


Wow man, that's messed up 


> Upon his arrival at the exclusive Rolling Rock Club in Ligonier Township, gamekeepers released 500 pen-raised pheasants from nets for the benefit of him and his party. In a blaze of gunfire, the group-which included legendary Dallas Cowboys quarterback Roger Staubach and U.S. Senator John Cornyn (R-TX), along with major fundraisers for Republican candidates-killed at least 417 of the birds.


I am not a hunter, but doesn't it take away from the thrill of the hunt, if birds are released especially for you right in front of you ?
[/quote]

yeah it kind of defeats the purpose if you ask me. like they said in the article it's just skeet shooting for live game


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> I am not a hunter, but doesn't it take away from the thrill of the hunt, if birds are released especially for you right in front of you ?


its like if someone was scuba diving and putting fish on you line to reel in when you go fishing, it takes the "hunt" out of hunting and its basically just shooting and killing.. like shooting clay.. you dont hunt for the clay someone yells pull, a clay flies out and you aim and shoot, sure there is stil an element of skill required but thats not "hunting"


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> I am not a hunter, but doesn't it take away from the thrill of the hunt, if birds are released especially for you right in front of you ?


its like if someone was scuba diving and putting fish on you line to reel in when you go fishing, it takes the "hunt" out of hunting and its basically just shooting and killing.. like shooting clay.. you dont hunt for the clay someone yells pull, a clay flies out and you aim and shoot, sure there is stil an element of skill required but thats not "hunting"
[/quote]

yeah but even worse with 600 birds being released right in front of your blind....skill


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

any of ya'll ever fished in a lake or pond that was stocked??


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lol, yeah, but it takes a fish being tricked into biting a hook to catch a fish. nobody ever put the fish on my hook, which is basically what releasing a sh*t load of birds all at once in front of a bunch of guys with guns is...

stop making excuses for cheyney, that kind of hunting is not even hunting, it's killing birds, there's no skill involved, point and shoot, there's 500 birds, you're bound to hit one of them. i mean, you have to aim and everything, but if someone put a fish on your hook, you'd still have to reel in...


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> lol, yeah, but it takes a fish being tricked into biting a hook to catch a fish. nobody ever put the fish on my hook, which is basically what releasing a sh*t load of birds all at once in front of a bunch of guys with guns is...
> 
> stop making excuses for cheyney, that kind of hunting is not even hunting, it's killing birds, there's no skill involved, point and shoot, there's 500 birds, you're bound to hit one of them. i mean, you have to aim and everything, but if someone put a fish on your hook, you'd still have to reel in...


nobody's aiming and shooting the birds for them either, just making sure there are there for the killing...same thing with a stocked lake; fish are put there for the catching/killing...not much more skill involved in letting a worm sit on a bobber in a stocked lake if you ask me...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

oh really? well there are a LOT less fish per sq ft in a lake, even well stocked, than there are birds let out of nets. pointing and shooting is about the easiest thing you'll ever do, especially since the shot spreads with bird-shot. in-fact, it spreads so much that you might just pepper a lawyer across the way...

how often do you fish? i wish it was as easy as shooting birds out of the sky which were just let out in a huge group from a net. nismo will back me up. they dont stock the lakes so much that everywhere you look there's a fish...not only that, but they also stock the lakes for environmental reasons, not just so people can catch them, and in most cases, people let the fish go, depending on the fish, they dont blast it apart with a gun.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

i'm not defending this type of hunting, just pointing out a little hipocracy...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

there's no hypocracy to it...fishing in a lake is a lot more challenging than shooting birds released right in front of you...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> oh really? well there are a LOT less fish per sq ft in a lake, even well stocked, than there are birds let out of nets. pointing and shooting is about the easiest thing you'll ever do, especially since the shot spreads with bird-shot. in-fact, it spreads so much that you might just pepper a lawyer across the way...
> 
> how often do you fish? i wish it was as easy as shooting birds out of the sky which were just let out in a huge group from a net. nismo will back me up. they dont stock the lakes so much that everywhere you look there's a fish...not only that, but they also stock the lakes for environmental reasons, not just so people can catch them, and in most cases, people let the fish go, depending on the fish, they dont blast it apart with a gun.


i can definately back you up on the fishing but, i think your missunderstand the bird thing, they farm raise the birds and they are fat lazy captive bread birs but there not just letting 500 go at once and opening fire, they walk through fields and get the birds to pop out of the low grass, that how a bird hunt works.. they werent behind ablind and the old fat ran out to retrive a bird he shot they move through a field..

im not trying to justify what happened in any why shape or form or say that its not a shitty way of hunting, you just need to understand tehy dont just release the birds like someone lettign 500 ballons floating away..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Forget about ethics; I just can't imagine the satisfaction that one would get from this type of hunting.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> Upon his arrival at the exclusive Rolling Rock Club in Ligonier Township, gamekeepers released 500 pen-raised pheasants from nets for the benefit of him and his party. In a blaze of gunfire, the group-which included legendary Dallas Cowboys quarterback Roger Staubach and U.S. Senator John Cornyn (R-TX), along with major fundraisers for Republican candidates-killed at least 417 of the birds.


hardly seems like they were walking through a field flushing birds out of brush...



> For canned hunts involving mammals, hunters can shoot animals native to given continents-everything from Addax to Zebra-within the confines of a fenced area, assuring the animals have no opportunity to escape. Time magazine estimates that 2,000 facilities offer native or exotic mammals for shooting within fenced enclosures.


what a f*cking load of sh*t...people who do that are f*cking sick in the head...goddamn idiots.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Stocked ponds is a terrible comparison. If you stock a pond with 400 bass, can you then go catch 350 of those bass the same day, the same week, the same year? Only if the pond is a kid's wading pool! I'm not too big on fishing stocked ponds anyway but what a silly comparison, they shot almost all of those fat, retarded birds.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> > Upon his arrival at the exclusive Rolling Rock Club in Ligonier Township, gamekeepers released 500 pen-raised pheasants from nets for the benefit of him and his party. In a blaze of gunfire, the group-which included legendary Dallas Cowboys quarterback Roger Staubach and U.S. Senator John Cornyn (R-TX), along with major fundraisers for Republican candidates-killed at least 417 of the birds.
> 
> 
> hardly seems like they were walking through a field flushing birds out of brush...


ever hear of media sensationalizing something.. tehy release the birds and tehy scatter aroudn a"hunting' farm, if they release 500 birds evena dozen hunters would only be able to shoot about 5 dozen birds in the first few minutes the birds where released, tehre not shooting machine guns they have to reload and it not just a hail of bullets..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

anyone who kills a deer with a knife, or a bird with a slingshot, is a real hunter...killing with guns is just killing...there's no skill involved.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> anyone who kills a deer with a knife, or a bird with a slingshot, is a real hunter...killing with guns is just killing...there's no skill involved.


Have you ever been hunting? I don't think there's a state in the union where it's legal to kill a deer with a knife or a bird with a slingshot. And don't think it's "easy" to kill a deer with a rifle - many hunters go their whole lives without ever bagging a single deer.

Even if these birds are farm raised, they still are released wild into the field, and have every opportunity in the world to keep flying and never come back. And you still have to walk around & flush them out and shoot while they are flying. It DOES take some skill. Not like you stand there & say "ready" and they open a cage & 500 birds fly out of it in front of you.

What I'm saying is what I've said before - people who have never hunted will not understand what was really going on, and will form opinions based on media sensationalism. I know you don't trust the govt, but you do seem to place 100% trust in the media, and that's a dangerous thing to do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

I think real hunting is done by those who NEED to hunt. Desperation sets in, and it becomes more than just a good ol' time. I would eagerly hunt up north, because my family actually ate deer and made sh*t with the bones and fur. But there is no way Id walk through a forest, with a shotgun, that was just saturated with birds...

Honestly, did it say he shot 70+ himself? The last thing that fatass heart retarded man needs is 70 animals in his belly.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> anyone who kills a deer with a knife, or a bird with a slingshot, is a real hunter...killing with guns is just killing...there's no skill involved.


I dont know if that's entirely true, there's probably degrees of difficulty in a LARGE gray area between catching and killing an elephant with your teeth and dropping a nuclear bomb on a tortoise.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> anyone who kills a deer with a knife, or a bird with a slingshot, is a real hunter...killing with guns is just killing...there's no skill involved.


I disagree. Not speaking from experience but I would argue that there's a great degree of difficulty involved when you are shooting at a distant, potentially moving, object.

I am not talking about shooting at 500 lazy farm birds released in front of you, but actually hunting in the wild


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> anyone who kills a deer with a knife, or a bird with a slingshot, is a real hunter...killing with guns is just killing...there's no skill involved.


I dont know if that's entirely true, there's probably degrees of difficulty in a LARGE gray area between catching and killing an elephant with your teeth and dropping a nuclear bomb on a tortoise.
[/quote]
You think so?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> anyone who kills a deer with a knife, or a bird with a slingshot, is a real hunter...killing with guns is just killing...there's no skill involved.


Kills a deer with a knife? That's not how the human animal has evolved. We use our brains to get by because we are weaker than almost any animal you come across. It's not bad sportsmanship, it's nature. Wolves hunt in packs because they can't take down their prey alone, it doesn't mean the wolves are unskilled shitty hunters because they don't go chasing rabbits from across open field.

And as for no skill involved with a slingshot. Considering that the slingshot is much less accurate, any hit you get is likely to be by pure luck, whereas a rifle goes where you are actually aiming so it's hard to argue there is less skill involved.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Kills a deer with a knife? That's not how the human animal has evolved. We use our brains to get by because we are weaker than almost any animal you come across. It's not bad sportsmanship, it's nature. Wolves hunt in packs because they can't take down their prey alone, it doesn't mean the wolves are unskilled shitty hunters because they don't go chasing rabbits from across open field.


So true, glad to see some intelligence on this forum



> And as for no skill involved with a slingshot. Considering that the slingshot is much less accurate, any hit you get is likely to be by pure luck, whereas a rifle goes where you are actually aiming so it's hard to argue there is less skill involved.


A rifle hits where you aim, true, but there's the rub...you have to aim it where you want to, and that takes skill.

You'd be amazed at how adrenaline comes into play, "buck fever" as some people call it. Let me try to explain: Your heart RACES, your mind is going a million miles a second, your vision goes tunnel and sometimes blurry, your breathing is uncontrollably deep or shallow and incredibly fast, making your rifle move all over the place, your entire body - arms, legs, torso - are shaking violently, making your rifle move all over the place even more. It's a complete adrenaline rush, head to toe, and takes every ounce of your being to try to control.

Under those circumstances, hitting an 8 inch kill zone that's 100 yards away becomes incredibly difficult. Add in fatigue and numbness from standing in 30 degree weather for several hours, and flinching because of the strong kick, and it's amazing that anyone ever hits what they are aiming at while deer hunting with a rifle.

It's not like going to the range, sitting in a comfortable chair, taking your sweet time on a rifle that is resting on a bench, and squeezing the trigger at a piece of paper. Hell, even people who have shot a rifle at the range will tell you that you need to be verrrrrry precise, a tiny jerk on the trigger instead of a squeeze, and you miss. Simple as that. Now try doing that under the conditions mentioned above, and you'll soon realize that every single deer taken with a rifle is a trophy, no matter how small or close it was.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nah dude, I agree completely about the difficulty in hitting a deer. I go up every year to the private hunting camp my father and grandfather belong to and do alot of shooting myself, it's just after seeing the new guy hit a deer in the guts and have to clean that mess out that I decided I sure as hell don't plan on shooting one anytime soon


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Nah dude, I agree completely about the difficulty in hitting a deer. I go up every year to the private hunting camp my father and grandfather belong to and do alot of shooting myself, it's just after seeing the new guy hit a deer in the guts and have to clean that mess out that I decided I sure as hell don't plan on shooting one anytime soon


Ahhh, gotcha. I bet the guy never planned on hitting it in the gut, tho, right? Was it buck fever, or lack of practice?

I promise, if you hit it in the lungs, the mess isn't even 1/2 as bad...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Nah dude, I agree completely about the difficulty in hitting a deer. I go up every year to the private hunting camp my father and grandfather belong to and do alot of shooting myself, it's just after seeing the new guy hit a deer in the guts and have to clean that mess out that I decided I sure as hell don't plan on shooting one anytime soon


Ahhh, gotcha. I bet the guy never planned on hitting it in the gut, tho, right? Was it buck fever, or lack of practice?

I promise, if you hit it in the lungs, the mess isn't even 1/2 as bad...
[/quote]

I gathered from his description that he startled it and it started moving when he shot it. Could be true, could be that he was just a lousy shot and didn't want to admit it. It was nasty as all hell anyway.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ultimately you want it to go down as fast as possible, the more it struggles and linger it take to die the tougher the meat will be..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> ultimately you want it to go down as fast as possible, the more it struggles and linger it take to die the tougher the meat will be..


And it's a violation of the hunter's code of ethics...you want the animal to suffer as little as possible, so it's your responsibility to practice and be skillful enough to take a clean shot.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

cant believe i didnt see thhis earlier how could someone "accidentally" shoot someone?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> anyone who kills a deer with a knife, or a bird with a slingshot, is a real hunter...killing with guns is just killing...there's no skill involved.


Kills a deer with a knife? That's not how the human animal has evolved. We use our brains to get by because we are weaker than almost any animal you come across. It's not bad sportsmanship, it's nature. Wolves hunt in packs because they can't take down their prey alone, it doesn't mean the wolves are unskilled shitty hunters because they don't go chasing rabbits from across open field.

And as for no skill involved with a slingshot. Considering that the slingshot is much less accurate, any hit you get is likely to be by pure luck, whereas a rifle goes where you are actually aiming so it's hard to argue there is less skill involved.
[/quote]
Twitch, thank you for being one of the few who realize this.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> lol, yeah, but it takes a fish being tricked into biting a hook to catch a fish. nobody ever put the fish on my hook, which is basically what releasing a sh*t load of birds all at once in front of a bunch of guys with guns is...
> 
> stop making excuses for cheyney, that kind of hunting is not even hunting, it's killing birds, there's no skill involved, point and shoot, there's 500 birds, you're bound to hit one of them. i mean, you have to aim and everything, but if someone put a fish on your hook, you'd still have to reel in...


nobody's aiming and shooting the birds for them either, just making sure there are there for the killing...same thing with a stocked lake; fish are put there for the catching/killing...not much more skill involved in letting a worm sit on a bobber in a stocked lake if you ask me...
[/quote]

if you were to put 500 fish in a swimming pool and then throw in a stick of dynamite, that MIGHT be equal to the canned hunts. Stocked fish still require some skill to catch, however not as much as wild fish. Pen raised birds are lazy and not as afraid of humans, unlike farm raised fish that don't get as much human contact.

For everyone that enjoys talking without really knowing what the hell they're saying, canned hunts like that sometimes use a guide and 2 guns. you shoot, while a guide reloads the gun, and keep switching off. That's how you kill 70 birds in one flock. It's not sport, it's unethical, period.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

mad hard dude...sit in a tree stand with you brand new rifle which you dialed in at the range the day earlier, waiting with camo on for a deer to come...there's no trickery involved, you're wearing camo, you're in a tree, it's not hunting, it's waiting to kill something. hunting would be tredging through the forest until you come across something worth eating, stocking it until you can get a good shot off, and taking it when you've gotten that shot. like everything, there are different degrees of difficulty, deer hunting is not difficult, dont give me the bullshit about tunnel vision, heart racing, blood pumping..blah blah blah, you aim just behind the front legs where the chest bulges, and you shoot. with any kind of decent rifle, you'll bag it from 100 yards even if you've never shot a gun before.

turkey hunting, which i've actually been, is much more difficult, and in my opinion, the only "real" game worth hunting, even though nothing is really "worth" hunting since everything can be found in a supermarket. turkey hunting actually involves skill...with a turkey, you always have to change your aim, because turkeys dont just stand there still for you to take them...like deer...turkeys will notice if a leaf drops off a tree 300 yards away from where it is, it's really hard to bag a turkey...deer, not so much, although i've never been deer hunting, i've seen video's of a hunt. this guy planted a feeding plot and the deer came right in to eat, he was sitting in a camo tent with a 30-06 and a bi-pod stand, sure, he didnt move for hours, but i can fall asleep just as easy as anyone else. deer goes down to eat, guy makes a sound with his mouth, deer looks up, boom, dead...nothing to it.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> mad hard dude...sit in a tree stand with you brand new rifle which you dialed in at the range the day earlier, waiting with camo on for a deer to come...there's no trickery involved, you're wearing camo, you're in a tree, it's not hunting, it's waiting to kill something. hunting would be tredging through the forest until you come across something worth eating, stocking it until you can get a good shot off, and taking it when you've gotten that shot. like everything, there are different degrees of difficulty, deer hunting is not difficult, dont give me the bullshit about tunnel vision, heart racing, blood pumping..blah blah blah, you aim just behind the front legs where the chest bulges, and you shoot. with any kind of decent rifle, you'll bag it from 100 yards even if you've never shot a gun before.
> 
> turkey hunting, which i've actually been, is much more difficult, and in my opinion, the only "real" game worth hunting, even though nothing is really "worth" hunting since everything can be found in a supermarket. turkey hunting actually involves skill...with a turkey, you always have to change your aim, because turkeys dont just stand there still for you to take them...like deer...turkeys will notice if a leaf drops off a tree 300 yards away from where it is, it's really hard to bag a turkey...deer, not so much, although i've never been deer hunting, i've seen video's of a hunt. this guy planted a feeding plot and the deer came right in to eat, he was sitting in a camo tent with a 30-06 and a bi-pod stand, sure, he didnt move for hours, but i can fall asleep just as easy as anyone else. deer goes down to eat, guy makes a sound with his mouth, deer looks up, boom, dead...nothing to it.


hunting over feed is illegal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Anyone want to go hunting in the north this season with me? Im driving up near Algonquin Park, then portaging further north. We eat what we catch.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> mad hard dude...sit in a tree stand with you brand new rifle which you dialed in at the range the day earlier, waiting with camo on for a deer to come...there's no trickery involved, you're wearing camo, you're in a tree, it's not hunting, it's waiting to kill something. hunting would be tredging through the forest until you come across something worth eating, stocking it until you can get a good shot off, and taking it when you've gotten that shot. like everything, there are different degrees of difficulty, deer hunting is not difficult, dont give me the bullshit about tunnel vision, heart racing, blood pumping..blah blah blah, you aim just behind the front legs where the chest bulges, and you shoot. with any kind of decent rifle, you'll bag it from 100 yards even if you've never shot a gun before.
> 
> turkey hunting, which i've actually been, is much more difficult, and in my opinion, the only "real" game worth hunting, even though nothing is really "worth" hunting since everything can be found in a supermarket. turkey hunting actually involves skill...with a turkey, you always have to change your aim, because turkeys dont just stand there still for you to take them...like deer...turkeys will notice if a leaf drops off a tree 300 yards away from where it is, it's really hard to bag a turkey...deer, not so much, although i've never been deer hunting, i've seen video's of a hunt. this guy planted a feeding plot and the deer came right in to eat, he was sitting in a camo tent with a 30-06 and a bi-pod stand, sure, he didnt move for hours, but i can fall asleep just as easy as anyone else. deer goes down to eat, guy makes a sound with his mouth, deer looks up, boom, dead...nothing to it.


Turkey hunting invovles just as much skill as deer hunting.

Also, I don't consider sitting and wait for game hunting.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i dont understand the point of hunting...if you want to shoot a gun, go to a range and shoot, if you want to see a deer, plant a food plot in your back yard, if you want to experience nature, walk through the woods...what's the point? to kill? that's pretty sick, something wrong in the head if that's the point...harmless deer walking the woods caring for its family trying not to die from predators which actually NEED the food, then out of nowhere a tiny lead projectile slices through them and that's the end...and for what? most of the hunting shows on TV all say they donated the meat to a damn shelter or something...its stupid IMO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> i dont understand the point of hunting...if you want to shoot a gun, go to a range and shoot, if you want to see a deer, plant a food plot in your back yard, if you want to experience nature, walk through the woods...what's the point? to kill? that's pretty sick, something wrong in the head if that's the point...harmless deer walking the woods caring for its family trying not to die from predators which actually NEED the food, then out of nowhere a tiny lead projectile slices through them and that's the end...and for what? most of the hunting shows on TV all say they donated the meat to a damn shelter or something...its stupid IMO.


Im not big on hunting either, but like I said, if you are going to live off that meat and are in need of it, I am fine with. Theres is respect involved. Driving an hour to a forest, shooting some deer than bringing them home to the suburbs for pictures isnt cool (sport hunting).

So I guess Ive got no takers eh?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> i dont understand the point of hunting...if you want to shoot a gun, go to a range and shoot, if you want to see a deer, plant a food plot in your back yard, if you want to experience nature, walk through the woods...what's the point? to kill? that's pretty sick, something wrong in the head if that's the point...harmless deer walking the woods caring for its family trying not to die from predators which actually NEED the food, then out of nowhere a tiny lead projectile slices through them and that's the end...and for what? most of the hunting shows on TV all say they donated the meat to a damn shelter or something...its stupid IMO.


Wow, that's one way of looking at it...

How is killing a deer to eat any worse than a butcher killing a cow so you can eat? If anything the deer got to live in more humane conditions than the cow did. So if one less cow lives in a box where it can barely move because you ate a deer instead, you're doing the animal kingdom a favour technically.

And no, people don't shoot deer that are "caring for it's family", there is such a thing as a hunting SEASON, not just "let's go kill deer during mating season"...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> mad hard dude...sit in a tree stand with you brand new rifle which you dialed in at the range the day earlier, waiting with camo on for a deer to come...there's no trickery involved, you're wearing camo, you're in a tree, it's not hunting, it's waiting to kill something. hunting would be tredging through the forest until you come across something worth eating, stocking it until you can get a good shot off, and taking it when you've gotten that shot. like everything, there are different degrees of difficulty, deer hunting is not difficult, dont give me the bullshit about tunnel vision, heart racing, blood pumping..blah blah blah, you aim just behind the front legs where the chest bulges, and you shoot. with any kind of decent rifle, you'll bag it from 100 yards even if you've never shot a gun before.
> 
> turkey hunting, which i've actually been, is much more difficult, and in my opinion, the only "real" game worth hunting, even though nothing is really "worth" hunting since everything can be found in a supermarket. turkey hunting actually involves skill...with a turkey, you always have to change your aim, because turkeys dont just stand there still for you to take them...like deer...turkeys will notice if a leaf drops off a tree 300 yards away from where it is, it's really hard to bag a turkey...deer, not so much, although i've never been deer hunting, i've seen video's of a hunt. this guy planted a feeding plot and the deer came right in to eat, he was sitting in a camo tent with a 30-06 and a bi-pod stand, sure, he didnt move for hours, but i can fall asleep just as easy as anyone else. deer goes down to eat, guy makes a sound with his mouth, deer looks up, boom, dead...nothing to it.


I'm sorry, but you really don't know what you're talking about if you haven't done it.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> i dont understand the point of hunting...if you want to shoot a gun, go to a range and shoot, if you want to see a deer, plant a food plot in your back yard, if you want to experience nature, walk through the woods...what's the point? to kill? that's pretty sick, something wrong in the head if that's the point...harmless deer walking the woods caring for its family trying not to die from predators which actually NEED the food, then out of nowhere a tiny lead projectile slices through them and that's the end...and for what? most of the hunting shows on TV all say they donated the meat to a damn shelter or something...its stupid IMO.


you are a hypocrite...u just talked about going turkey hunting a couple of posts before, and then in this post talk sh*t about it...u didn't NEED turkey either...u shot a harmless turkey that was possibly caring for its' family trying not to die from predators...

who cares if they donate food to sheleters??? homeless people actually do NEED food...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> anyone who kills a deer with a knife, or a bird with a slingshot, is a real hunter...killing with guns is just killing...there's no skill involved.


I dont know if that's entirely true, there's probably degrees of difficulty in a LARGE gray area between catching and killing an elephant with your teeth and dropping a nuclear bomb on a tortoise.
[/quote]
You think so?








[/quote]

Yeah, kind of made a hard point to argue against didn't I?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> And no, people don't shoot deer that are "caring for it's family", there is such a thing as a hunting SEASON, not just "let's go kill deer during mating season"...


Wow, man, I just realized it's almost tax season, not the best time to shoot lawyers either


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

for some reason, i can't imagine a ninja jumping out of a tree and killing a deer with a knife. If thats how its done, i'd bet a lot of humans would die. Or david w/ his mighty slingshot taking down a bird. Some people here play too much duckhunt. Its much easier on nintendo then real life. Notice how cheney said his found his one bird while his friend didnt. He went to find his ONE bird, not 20 birds or so. Its not like hes out there for 5 minutes and kills 70 birds.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> i dont understand the point of hunting...if you want to shoot a gun, go to a range and shoot, if you want to see a deer, plant a food plot in your back yard, if you want to experience nature, walk through the woods...what's the point? to kill? that's pretty sick, something wrong in the head if that's the point...harmless deer walking the woods caring for its family trying not to die from predators which actually NEED the food, then out of nowhere a tiny lead projectile slices through them and that's the end...and for what? most of the hunting shows on TV all say they donated the meat to a damn shelter or something...its stupid IMO.


you are a hypocrite...u just talked about going turkey hunting a couple of posts before, and then in this post talk sh*t about it...u didn't NEED turkey either...u shot a harmless turkey that was possibly caring for its' family trying not to die from predators...

who cares if they donate food to sheleters??? homeless people actually do NEED food...
[/quote]

Also, r1, don't you realize that we hunters must stick together to defend our right to hunt? If it's legal in the area you live in, then there is no shame nor immoral issue of participating in it. Bowhunters, shotgun, rifle, small game, big game, furbearers, stand, stalk, over feeders, whatever. If it's legal, then suppport it and one another. Or one day there will be no legal hunting permitted anymore anywhere.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Also, r1, don't you realize that we hunters must stick together to defend our right to hunt? If it's legal in the area you live in, then there is no shame nor immoral issue of participating in it. Bowhunters, shotgun, rifle, small game, big game, furbearers, stand, stalk, over feeders, whatever. If it's legal, then suppport it and one another. Or one day there will be no legal hunting permitted anymore anywhere.


Further to that point, I don't see how you can call one type of hunting immoral while another kind is ok. In the end, you are killing an animal, it doesn't matter how you do it. I mean, I don't think baiting an animal with feed and waiting for him to show up is very sporting, but you can't argue that this is somehow wrong and unfair to the animal but following tracks or waiting along a brush trail is somehow ok for the animal. It dies when you shoot it, I don't think it makes much difference to the animal if you flew around in a helicopter looking for it before hand or lived naked in the bushes for a week looking for it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> And no, people don't shoot deer that are "caring for it's family", there is such a thing as a hunting SEASON, not just "let's go kill deer during mating season"...


Wow, man, I just realized it's almost tax season, not the best time to shoot lawyers either
[/quote]

Ya man, my brother and dad are both acocuntants and they are busy as f*ck.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Further to that point, I don't see how you can call one type of hunting immoral while another kind is ok. In the end, you are killing an animal, it doesn't matter how you do it. I mean, I don't think baiting an animal with feed and waiting for him to show up is very sporting, but you can't argue that this is somehow wrong and unfair to the animal but following tracks or waiting along a brush trail is somehow ok for the animal. It dies when you shoot it, I don't think it makes much difference to the animal if you flew around in a helicopter looking for it before hand or lived naked in the bushes for a week looking for it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, i went turkey hunting probably 8 years ago, this is the time i fell in love with guns, and formed my opinion about hunting. it's not for me, i've never gone hunting again, i fish, i keep animals, i do other sh*t to get my nutts wet, i dont have to kill something.

listen, i dont want to stir up controversy, if you like to hunt, that's fine, i dont really care, i dont believe there's much of a thrill to it, and so i am biased to my opinion, if you like it, who the f*ck am i to tell you what to do, what is right, or what is wrong. just go do what you do and have fun doing it. but dont call it a sport if it's releasing hundreds of birds in front of you so you can fire at will and take out as many as possible, that is un-just killing and is totally stupid and immoral. i dont want to have any more discussion on this, lets just make fun of cheyney like a couple pages ago, that sh*t was funny.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> dude, i went turkey hunting probably 8 years ago, this is the time i fell in love with guns, and formed my opinion about hunting. it's not for me, i've never gone hunting again, i fish, i keep animals, i do other sh*t to get my nutts wet, i dont have to kill something.
> 
> listen, i dont want to stir up controversy, if you like to hunt, that's fine, i dont really care, i dont believe there's much of a thrill to it, and so i am biased to my opinion, if you like it, who the f*ck am i to tell you what to do, what is right, or what is wrong. just go do what you do and have fun doing it. but dont call it a sport if it's releasing hundreds of birds in front of you so you can fire at will and take out as many as possible, that is un-just killing and is totally stupid and immoral. i dont want to have any more discussion on this, lets just make fun of cheyney like a couple pages ago, that sh*t was funny.


How is it stupid or immoral?

Do you not eat what you kill? I know I do. Half the meat I eat is from an animal that I have killed. Do you eat hamburger? Someone had to kill that cow. The only difference between you and I is you hired a hitman to kill your food, I do it myself.

Also, for fishing, do you not kill the fish Do you not kill fish in order to fish? Do you not use live bait, that gets killed?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

No response? Thats what I thought.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

sorry for having a life...but in response to you, did you not read my paragraph? there's no f*cking way that you're going to convince me that releasing a group of birds, or fencing in "exotic" animals directly in front of "hunters" is not stupid, or immoral...

also, fishing, i RARELY kill a fish, maybe 2 a year, fish spawn in the thousands, deer dont. live bait? who the hell uses live bait? i use gary yamamoto plastic worms primarily for freshwater fishing, pumpkinseed w/black flake is definately the favorite of early summer time small mouths BTW, just my advice...the fish i catch, i release...who eats bass, pickerel, catfish...etc...if its from a lake, i dont touch it. i'll eat striper if im out at a resteraunt serving it, but i wouldnt keep one if i caught it, unless it was like 40", because that could easily feed my family of 8.

anything else? when should i expect a response from you? because in 1 hour and 17 minutes im saying...no response? thats what i thought....

once again, i'd like to get the thread back on subject, wanna discuss my issues with hunting? make another thread.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> sorry for having a life...but in response to you, did you not read my paragraph? there's no f*cking way that you're going to convince me that releasing a group of birds, or fencing in "exotic" animals directly in front of "hunters" is not stupid, or immoral...
> 
> also, fishing, i RARELY kill a fish, maybe 2 a year, fish spawn in the thousands, deer dont. live bait? who the hell uses live bait? i use gary yamamoto plastic worms primarily for freshwater fishing, pumpkinseed w/black flake is definately the favorite of early summer time small mouths BTW, just my advice...the fish i catch, i release...who eats bass, pickerel, catfish...etc...if its from a lake, i dont touch it. i'll eat striper if im out at a resteraunt serving it, but i wouldnt keep one if i caught it, unless it was like 40", because that could easily feed my family of 8.
> 
> ...


You are a sorry excuse for a sportsman.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

why is that? because i dont have a drive to kill innocent animals that dont need to be killed? how the f*ck does my personal preference make me a sorry excuse for a sportsman? i'd shoot circles around you, i just dont like to kill animals. you do...you're a sorry excuse for a person...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> And no, people don't shoot deer that are "caring for it's family", there is such a thing as a hunting SEASON, not just "let's go kill deer during mating season"...


Wow, man, I just realized it's almost tax season, not the best time to shoot lawyers either
[/quote]

Almost tax season? my taxes are done and teh refund issending me to the dominican republic


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> why is that? because i dont have a drive to kill innocent animals that dont need to be killed? how the f*ck does my personal preference make me a sorry excuse for a sportsman? i'd shoot circles around you, i just dont like to kill animals. you do...you're a sorry excuse for a person...


I don't care if YOU don't want to kill animals, but don't go around bashing people who do. Don't say we all hunt only for the gratification of killing something. How can you hate on hunters, when you eat meat meat yourself? Whats wrong with killing an animal you want to eat? I don't understand why you have such a hate for hunters, when our immoral acts are no worse than yours.

Also, I would enjoy to see you shoot circles around me.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you wouldnt enjoy it as much as i would...

where did i say i hate hunters? i said i dont like hunting, in-fact, i actually said do whatever the f*ck you want to, im not a huge fan, but who am i to tell people what's right and wrong...did i not say that? why dont you scroll your ass up and quote what i said...then quit putting words in my mouth, and go have fun killing things...


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow, I'm gone for a couple of days and all hell breaks loose again. Most everything on these last couple pages is just ridiculous.

In my opinion, unless you are 100% vegetarian, then being opposed to hunting makes you a complete hypocrite. Think about that, I don't think it needs any further explanation. But if you need me to clarify that for you I will.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

take teh masshole test

honestly r1dermon is just coming off like a typical masshole that is why massholes get there reputation of being massholes..


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> take teh masshole test
> 
> honestly r1dermon is just coming off like a typical masshole that is why massholes get there reputation of being massholes..


Hey come on Nismo....We are not ALL like that


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

why is hunting needed? food is provided at the supermarket...there's no need to kill any more than is already being killed. it makes me borderline enraged when i see a show where a guy has just bagged a huge deer, and he's all smiles, wow, what a great thing to do, to kill a deer, to kill an animal...lets all go show this to our kids, how to kill animals and blow them apart so they die...what an awesome thing to get youth into. then they go and donate the meat because they didnt want it, they only wanted the satisfaction of killing a deer...


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

I am talking about hunting for food. I strongly disagree with sport hunting as well.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

nice....im a masshole!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I dont think he ever told people what to do, but rather said what he believed in... I may be wrong...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

it doesnt matter, i've eaten venison before, its good meat, and i know someone who hunts and gets it for me. but he actually feeds his family with it for several months, he throws me some on the side...i've got no problem with that, it saves him a lot of money, since he lives in new hampshire and there's no gun license fee, it's actually relatively cheap to hunt and gather food for months at a time. but people who kill a dear just to kill a dear...f*cking piss me off, i'd like to kick them in the balls.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

NexTech84 said:


> it doesnt matter, i've eaten venison before, its good meat, and i know someone who hunts and gets it for me. but he actually feeds his family with it for several months, he throws me some on the side...i've got no problem with that, it saves him a lot of money, since he lives in new hampshire and there's no gun license fee, it's actually relatively cheap to hunt and gather food for months at a time. but people who kill a dear just to kill a dear...f*cking piss me off, i'd like to kick them in the balls.


UUUHHHHHH OMG you really are a drunkin douchbag masshole, ive met guys like you before where you get drunk and argue and argue and argue then fight, then fifteen minutes later after the bleeding stops your best friends and totaly agree then go out and pick up chicks and beat up other people.. massholes are like soccer holligans..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hey man...when was the last time the yankees won the series? im sure it was longer ago than the sox...for SURE.

we're closer to the largest ski resort on this side of the mississippi than you are, killington VT, we've got tons of other 2000' verticle drop mountains to choose from, we get probably the best damn seafood in the world, we've got a strong economy, one hell of a nightlife with the 5 star clubs in boston, it rains and snows, but its baggage when you live here...new jersey has the most god awful drivers i've ever encountered, and the most rude people, i drove the entire NJ turnpike last summer and once i got off of it, it was like driving out of a tipped over trash can. i'd say something about the girls down there, but i've never seen a girl from NJ who wasnt puerto rican...

dude, new jersey doesnt even HAVE a baseball team...what the hell am i talking about?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

What the heck is going on here? Enough already, guys, c'mon.

Look, if you eat meat, or any products made from any animals, or wear leather, etc. then don't bash hunters, plain and simple, or you're a hypocrite.

If you love nature, then THANK a hunter, because hunters are the true conservationists of the land. If not for the money we pay in taxes and licenses, there would be no wild lands left, or no wildlife left on it. Anyone who has a basic knowledge of wildlife management & isn't a rabid, deranged animal rights activist knows this. If you don't then you're just not informed.

True hunters have a respect for their quarry, whether they hunt for food or fun, and neither is immoral. And they take measures to ensure the management and future of wildlife and lands for it to live on. It's a much bigger picture than you're seeing, and if you read up on it you'll understand.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> hey man...when was the last time the yankees won the series? im sure it was longer ago than the sox...for SURE.
> 
> we're closer to the largest ski resort on this side of the mississippi than you are, killington VT, we've got tons of other 2000' verticle drop mountains to choose from, we get probably the best damn seafood in the world, we've got a strong economy, one hell of a nightlife with the 5 star clubs in boston, it rains and snows, but its baggage when you live here...new jersey has the most god awful drivers i've ever encountered, and the most rude people, i drove the entire NJ turnpike last summer and once i got off of it, it was like driving out of a tipped over trash can. i'd say something about the girls down there, but i've never seen a girl from NJ who wasnt puerto rican...
> 
> dude, new jersey doesnt even HAVE a baseball team...what the hell am i talking about?


news flash NJ drivers arent the problem its the fact that mass. drivers are a god damn road hazard, always sitting in teh left lane not passing anyone andgetting pissed off when you want to get aroudn them..

as far as jersey girls its not my fault youve never been out of the jersey ghetto and met the hot middleclass jersey girls.. the upper class ones are to bitchy most of the time and the lowerclass ones are mostly ghetto trash..

most of the towns near the turnpike are trash but if you had money would you want to live near one o fthe busiest roadways in america? of course not thats why all the trash has to live near the turnpike..

"one hell of a nightlife with the 5 star clubs in boston" mass. is alot bigger then just boston which is a pretty cool town but i live 20 minutes from NYC so theres never a reason to bother going to boston since i have much much more night life right across the hudson..

and just because boston won 1 series in the last century does not even make them close to being better then the yankees, your right jersey doesnt have a professional baseball team but we are home to more then half the newyork sports teams with the staiums in teh meadowlands and yankees stadium is close enough..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'll never conceid that hunting to kill something, and then not even using its meat is right...i'll always believe that that is bullshit, but it shouldnt matter, that's my opinion, your opinion differs, i dont care, lets drop the f*cking bullshit and make fun of cheyney!

http://www.popdrain.com/videos/cheneyhuntgame.swf HHAAHAHAHA


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

That Massachusets resident - English soccer hooligan comparison is valid; they don't call it New *England * for no reason, they're the region of the country that's closest to the British in every possible way - even their accent sounds a bit British :laugh:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

uuggghh i might actually have to drive up to mass. this weekend, im bdding ona snowboard on ebay and its local pick up only in hadley.. plus my g/f's cousin lives up there so we have to go visit..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hadley's decent...still not really near me...ever been fishing in boston?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> hadley's decent...still not really near me...ever been fishing in boston?


fishing in boston? no but id like to go to the aquarium.. or fish teh cape cod cannal


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, the aquarium is pretty pimp...like a 250,000 gallon salt tank. the cape is good fishing most of the time, but i like ipswitch, northshore for stripers, mostly the cape is fluke and blues, stripers not so much in my experience. sharks are abundant at the cape though, there's always blue's and threshers being reeled in. that's something im definately going to do this summer, go fishing for mako or thresher...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> yeah, the aquarium is pretty pimp...like a 250,000 gallon salt tank. the cape is good fishing most of the time, but i like ipswitch, northshore for stripers, mostly the cape is fluke and blues, stripers not so much in my experience. sharks are abundant at the cape though, there's always blue's and threshers being reeled in. that's something im definately going to do this summer, go fishing for mako or thresher...


It's about time you changed that annoying avatar, I like you better already


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

did anyone play that game i linked?

http://www.popdrain.com/videos/cheneyhuntgame.swf

its a cheyney bird hunting game..

by the way, with rumors of roger rocket maybe coming back to town, spring training just around the corner, and the football season over, i figured i'd rep boston until quarterback camp starts up again! lol.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> It's about time you changed that annoying avatar, I like you better already


hahhah, yeah, that was pretty bad

Shark fishing is awesome, enjoy


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

although...i've heard they use live bluefish to catch the shark...









lol j/k.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> although...i've heard they use live bluefish to catch the shark...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they are good guides they do, yeah. And they tie a balloon to the line, you can tell when a shark is around because it starts swimming around all crazy-like, trying to get away from the shark.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> although...i've heard they use live bluefish to catch the shark...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually that is true, shark sometimes feed on schools of blues.. i wont go swimming if i see blues blitzing near the beach.. where theres bait theres always a preditor and they just get bigger and bigger up the food chain.. many times when i hear about shark attacks i wonder if anyone even considered that the reason th shark was around in the first place was the abundance of food, not just to bite someone..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok lets put this topic to rest

http://www.cnn.com/video/player/player.htm...whittington.cnn

straight from the victims mouth..

the guy on the left has the hugest head i have ever seen..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i've used live eels, live herring and live mackerel to fish before, mostly on guided trips for stripers...favorite of the fish being the eels at dusk. mackerel not so much, mainly for stripers i use an eel like lure with a teaser about 2 feet above the lure...blues are crazy, i'd never put my hand in one of those damn things mouths...lol. i'll let the guide hook it up.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> i've used live eels, live herring and live mackerel to fish before, mostly on guided trips for stripers...favorite of the fish being the eels at dusk. mackerel not so much, mainly for stripers i use an eel like lure with a teaser about 2 feet above the lure...blues are crazy, i'd never put my hand in one of those damn things mouths...lol. i'll let the guide hook it up.


dont count on live eels too much more, there has been alot of tlk about them going on a protection list, they are already pretty damn expensive but like the blood worms the cost ahs been going up caus ethe supply is down and now they will probably not even be available.. its good though to protect teh species, its far more important then using them for bait..

i use live bunker, mullet or herring when there around, did pretty well witht he peanut bunker this year, the schools were pretty thick.. but mostly i use big white buktails with a teaser or swimmers with a teaser..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i dont usually use live bait since its expensive (a buck an eel for sand eels) or inaccessible, like, i only use live mackerel when i have half a day on a boat to go out jigging for them, bait stores dont keep a tank of live ones...mostly just the eel rig and chunk herring.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> i dont usually use live bait since its expensive (a buck an eel for sand eels) or inaccessible, like, i only use live mackerel when i have half a day on a boat to go out jigging for them, bait stores dont keep a tank of live ones...mostly just the eel rig and chunk herring.


yeah i only use live bait when its abundant but then again thats usually the best time to use live bait since the strippers usually tune out everything else.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> i've used live eels, live herring and live mackerel to fish before, mostly on guided trips for stripers...favorite of the fish being the eels at dusk. mackerel not so much, mainly for stripers i use an eel like lure with a teaser about 2 feet above the lure...blues are crazy, i'd never put my hand in one of those damn things mouths...lol. i'll let the guide hook it up.


You can't take a fish off a hook? You sound like my girlfriend, only she doesn't use guides to fish.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> ok lets put this topic to rest
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/player/player.htm...whittington.cnn
> 
> ...


Jon Stewart will have a field day w/ this one ...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> ok lets put this topic to rest
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/player/player.htm...whittington.cnn
> 
> ...


Jon Stewart will have a field day w/ this one ...
[/quote]

Yeah, it was all lawyer talk, never said if it was a true accident or stupidity or what. Probably had another gun to his head, lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, i never said i can't take a fish off a hook, i said im not hooking up a live bluefish, i've seen injury pictures, and felt teeth of dead ones, i've seen live ones on the boat, slice through rock hard frozen herring. im not about to lose my finger to go fishing...when i do catch bluefish, i beat them senseless with the blunt end of my knife, if im going to keep them, or else i grab the hook with a hook remover and flip the fish over so it falls back into the water...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> dude, i never said i can't take a fish off a hook, i said im not hooking up a live bluefish, i've seen injury pictures, and felt teeth of dead ones, i've seen live ones on the boat, slice through rock hard frozen herring. im not about to lose my finger to go fishing...when i do catch bluefish, i beat them senseless with the blunt end of my knife, if im going to keep them, or else i grab the hook with a hook remover and flip the fish over so it falls back into the water...


lol...wow, the big bad bluefish!

Takes a big man to beat a fish out of water with the blunt end of a knife. How dare you kill a defensless animal! (sarcasm).

I would hate to take you fishing with me.

You would catch one northern and probably cry like a little girl.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> dude, i never said i can't take a fish off a hook, i said im not hooking up a live bluefish, i've seen injury pictures, and felt teeth of dead ones, i've seen live ones on the boat, slice through rock hard frozen herring. im not about to lose my finger to go fishing...when i do catch bluefish, i beat them senseless with the blunt end of my knife, if im going to keep them, or else i grab the hook with a hook remover and flip the fish over so it falls back into the water...


lol...wow, the big bad bluefish!

Takes a big man to beat a fish out of water with the blunt end of a knife. How dare you kill a defensless animal! (sarcasm).

I would hate to take you fishing with me.

You would catch one northern and probably cry like a little girl.
[/quote]

ive caught pike and blues and blues have a mouth full of straight edge razors where pike have more like a mouth of ice picks..

i dont agree with beating blue though the way massdouch described adn find ift very ironic that he will talk about beating blueswiht no problem but bitch for 6 pages of a thread about hunters..

and blue fishing isnt awhole lot differnt then hunting farm raised quail, once the bite is on its easier to catch blues then to shoot bird five feet away with a shotgun.. and putting out a slick for blues really isnt any more sporting then releaseing birds from a net..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't know what size northerns you are catching, but this is what the teeth of the northerns we are catching look like.









Also, what walleye teeth look like.










Someone show me some bluefish teeth to compare.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I don't know what size northerns you are catching, but this is what the teeth of the northerns we are catching look like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like i said those are like ice pics the teeth are for holding prey not slicing in half and there jaw is not as powerful, if i pike bites down you can open there mouth a blue fish bites down and you have to whack it ont he head to get its mouth open.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> I don't know what size northerns you are catching, but this is what the teeth of the northerns we are catching look like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like i said those are like ice pics the teeth are for holding prey not slicing in half and there jaw is not as powerful, if i pike bites down you can open there mouth a blue fish bites down and you have to whack it ont he head to get its mouth open.
[/quote]
K. You try prying open the mouth of a 36 inch plus northern. It's harder than it sounds.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

A northern pike? Man, they are fun to reel in.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> A northern pike? Man, they are fun to reel in.


They are mad fun, but musky's are better. They are like Northerns on crack!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I don't know what size northerns you are catching, but this is what the teeth of the northerns we are catching look like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like i said those are like ice pics the teeth are for holding prey not slicing in half and there jaw is not as powerful, if i pike bites down you can open there mouth a blue fish bites down and you have to whack it ont he head to get its mouth open.
[/quote]
K. You try prying open the mouth of a 36 inch plus northern. It's harder than it sounds.
[/quote]

k heres a kind of blurry pic of a blues teeth, there very similar to piranhas, not very visible because the lips cover them the other pic is a mate trying to pry open a 10 lb blues mouth open to un hook it..

just fact that you can catch norther without wire leader and you cant even land a 3 lb 20 inch blue with out a wire leader should be indication of that superior sharpness of there teeth..


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow, I think r1dermon would hate me.

I hunt and fish for sport. I even use live bait when I fish and have green fields on my property where I hunt!!

You sir have obviously never been deer hunting. Its not easy to bag a big buck as you think. There is a MONSTER buck on my property that I spent 5 days straight trying to get last year. These animals are very smart. One point I got so close to him, less then 20 yards away, I could actually smell his musk because of course I was down wind of him. Even though this deer was so close that I could smell him and hear his breathing I could not get a shoot off. I actually never saw him. The human eye is based on movment so even with this deer which I estimate to be at least 200 pounds (huge for an Alabama deer) sitting 60 feet in front of me I could not see him. * this actually has happened quit often because the woods are so thick where I hunt that you could be watching a deer walking down the trail and he will stop and if you blink you tottaly loose sight of him* He knew I was there and he knew I knew he was there and we were daring each other to make a move for what seemed like hours. I almost blew chunks because I was so nervous. After a while the smell went away and I did not hear anything else. He quietly slipped away. Even though I lost the battle this year I enjoyed the hunt and I am amazed at the wits of this old animal. There is always next year however.

Am I unethical for spending many hours in the woods trying to kill this animal with my big bad rifle ( btw I have used anything from my Remington 7400 to an old Mauser and my AKM-47 and -74 to hunt with) and even more hours spent during the off season tending the land in preperation for the season? Is it bad that my dad killed a young buck this year because his antlers were grossly deformed? Or the two does I killed to fill the freezer and lower the population a little?

How about when I take my boat out in Pensacola, Florida and stop by the sunken battleship the Massachusetts *kind of ironic* to catch some blue runners to troll for big King Mackeral. Or maybe I am unethical when I use menhaden in my chum churn to chum up snapper from 120 feet down? Or am I bad when we pull up next to huge mass of Sargasso weed and break out the light tackle and pull in and throw in the cooler young Mahi Mahi so fast that by the time we are done it looks as if we cut a hogs throat on the boat?

I am a bad bad man arrest me now!!

I am sick of hippies bitching all the time when it was us, the hunters, who were first to push for animal conservation, and it is us the hunters who raise the money that is used to help our enviroment.

I bet you that I eat better then you do too!

*edit*
You guys eat blues?!?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

JD7.62 said:


> *edit*
> You guys eat blues?!?


i do once and a while but only the taylor blues, 1-3 lbs, any bigger and they are too oily, but that size if you get them on ice immediately and either grill or broil them with light seasoning they are pretty good, not as good as blackfish fluke or stripper but definately not bad..


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

They are oily fish. They make great shark bait and chum as well! I have never eaten them though.

I guess I am spoiled on the gulf coat. Flounder, trout, redfish, pompano, snapper, grouper, mahi mahi, cobia, mackeral and the list goes on.

This time of year I start to get ancy because hunting season is over and in another month or so I will be able to get down to the gulf to do some fishing. This thread is killing me no pun intended.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

JD7.62 said:


> and it is us the hunters who raise the money that is used to help our enviroment.


also anohter great point, you get all these goddamn hippies and vegans and p*ssy **** that are supposedly for the enviroment and animals and think fishing and hunting is so cruel yet we are teh ones that buy fishign and hunting liscens and park passes that fund the conservation and do our own regulation fo conservation and land clean up to keep access to our fishing / hunting spots..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

More Cheney gear..

http://www.cafepress.com/thewhitehouse.47807317


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> i've used live eels, live herring and live mackerel to fish before, mostly on guided trips for stripers...


i thought u didn't use live bait??


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

Thought you guys might like this:


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Id rather go hunting with Cheney
than driving in a car with Kennedy.

ROFL! I just ordered a few of those bumperstickers onlin!!

and







to all the haters


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

first of all outlook, why dont you quote where i said i "never use live bait", while your at it, check where i said guided trips...there's not much choice when you pay someone to show you how to fish essentially...

JD, as much as you hate hippies, thats how much i hate dick heads who dream of the day they can kill something. join the f*cking army. you killed a deer because his antlers were deformed? are you a deer expert? does that translate into a person who is brain damaged? or a mere scar on their face? stop pressing on about this sh*t, i think you're a f*cking asshole for hunting because it makes you feel good to kill something. period.

by the way, i'll guarantee i eat better than you...you have all the venison to chow on, i have an abundance of the worlds greatest seafood at my doorstep...for cheap. i can dig for clams any time i want, i can fish for stripers, blues, flounder, mackerel, haddock, pollack, cod, cusk, wolffish....name it. you can't go to texas and get a fresh maine lobster, but i can think of a few places where i can get a good ole' texas barbeque....and its good and all, but seafood is the ticket. not to mention i've won several eating competitions involving 85% lean burgers, shrimp cocktail, and pizza bites...each unique to its own competition...so hey, maybe you do think you eat better than i do because you kill your own food, but i highly doubt it.

by the way, bluefish's teeth are 5 million times sharper than pikes, and i've seen their jaws cut a herring FROZEN SOLID, in half...i've never seen teeth/jaws more powerful, besides like a sand shark, and even those are on par.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> by the way, i'll guarantee i eat better than you...you have all the venison to chow on, i have an abundance of the worlds greatest seafood at my doorstep...for cheap. i can dig for clams any time i want, i can fish for stripers, blues, flounder, mackerel, haddock, pollack, cod, cusk, wolffish....name it. you can't go to texas and get a fresh maine lobster, but i can think of a few places where i can get a good ole' texas barbeque....


also, isn't fishing just a type of hunting?? how is digging up live clams and eating them any different than shooting a deer and eating it?? and yes, i can get fresh maine lobster here...i had some a couple of wednesdays ago...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> , i think you're a f*cking asshole for hunting because it makes you feel good to kill something. period.
> 
> by the way, i'll guarantee i eat better than you...you have all the venison to chow on, i have an abundance of the worlds greatest seafood at my doorstep...for cheap. i can dig for clams any time i want, i can fish for stripers, blues, flounder, mackerel, haddock, pollack, cod, cusk, wolffish....name it.


So you're saying that you are morally superior because you kill fish and crustaceans he kills mammals? You're not. Especially after a post like that.

If anything, deer are overpopulated and are doing extensive property damge to landscaping and cars. So the hunter is actually morally superior because he's performing a community service.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

drop it...jesus christ. this argument is played the f*ck out. im sick of just saying the same sh*t over and over again.

cheyney sucks at life....and at shooting. period. thats what the threads about.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> drop it...jesus christ. this argument is played the f*ck out. im sick of just saying the same sh*t over and over again.


if you are so sick of it then why the f*ck did u bring it back up after it was gone for weeks??


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> drop it...jesus christ. this argument is played the f*ck out. im sick of just saying the same sh*t over and over again.


if you are so sick of it then why the f*ck did u bring it back up after it was gone for weeks??
[/quote]

He didn't bump the tread; Dannyboy did


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> drop it...jesus christ. this argument is played the f*ck out. im sick of just saying the same sh*t over and over again.


if you are so sick of it then why the f*ck did u bring it back up after it was gone for weeks??
[/quote]

He didn't bump the tread; Dannyboy did
[/quote]

haha, whoops, that's what i get for posting after coming home from the bar and not really reading...

i retract my statement







...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> drop it...jesus christ. this argument is played the f*ck out. im sick of just saying the same sh*t over and over again.


if you are so sick of it then why the f*ck did u bring it back up after it was gone for weeks??
[/quote]

He didn't bump the tread; Dannyboy did
[/quote]

I tohught people might get a laugh out of the clip...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

TTT :rasp:

Maybe Cheney should just learn how to ride a motorcycle.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------

